# boycott danish & norwegian products



## UAE_CONDOR

boycott danish & norwegian products



















سلام عليكم طبتم , وطابت أوقاتكم بكل خير .
أتمنى مشاركتكم مع حملة مقاطعة المنتجات الدانمركية رداً على ما فعلته الصحيفة الدانمركية من إساءة وتصوير رسولنا الكريم تصويراً ساخرا كمجرم يحمل على رأسه القنبلة
أحببت المشاركة بقائمة من 3 ورقات على ملف وورد تشمل أسماء بعض المنتجات الدنمركية المتوفرة في الأسواق والتي يجب مقاطعتها...
بدانا الحملة من هنا وستستمر إن شاء الله بحماس الأخوان والأخوات في جميع المواقع
http://alsaha2.fares.net/[email protected]@.2cc07848
أضغط هنا لتحميل قائمة جاهزة للطباعة بالمنتجات الدنمركية المتوفرة في الأسواق .
http://www.abunawaf.com/mix/2006/01/den.zip
سؤال : هل من فائدة من المقاطعة ؟
اضغط هنا واستمع إلى شريط الدكتور ابراهيم الفارس السلاح الثالث
http://www.islamway.com/?Islamway&iw_s=Lesson&iw_a=view&lesson_id=19207&scholar_id=23
من ينتصر لرسول الله ؟ 
يا أمة الإسـلام داهمنـي الأسـى 
فعجزت عـن نطقٍ وعـن إعرابِ
كيف أُصور المأساة التي وقعت ..والفاجعة التي حدثت ..وجرت فصولها أياماً عديدة ..دون أن يكون لها صدى في إعلامنا ..ودون أن يغلي الدم في عروقنا..قتلوا الشيوخ فسكتنا..وذبحوا الأطفال فصمتنا.. وهتكوا الأعراض فأُلجمنا..ولم يبق إلا سب نبينا..فلا ..وألف لا ..ومِنْ مَنْ ؟!! من دولة حقيرة يقال لها الدنمارك..فيا لله..حتى الأراذل والأصاغر رفعوا رؤوسهم علينا..وتجرؤوا على نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم !!
أبناءَ أمتنا الكرامُ إلى متى يقضي على عَزْمِ الأبي سُباَتُ؟
أبناءَ أمتنا الكرَامُ إلىَ مَتى تَمتَدُّ فيكم هذه السَّكَراتُ ؟!
الأمرُ أمرُ الكفر أعلن حربَه فمتى تَهُزُّ الغافلين عِظَاتُ؟
كفرٌ وإسلامٌ وليلُ حضارةٍ غربيَّةٍ، تَشْقَى بها الظُّلُماتُ
أين الجيوشُ اليَعْرُبيَّة هل قَضَتْ نَحْباً فلا جندٌ ولا أَدَواتُ؟!
الأمر أكبرُ يا رجالُ وإِنَّمـا ذهبتْ بوعي الأُمَّةِ الصَّدَماتُ
لقد شاهدت وشاهد المسلمون في العالم ما تناقلته بعض وكالاتِ الأنباء من قيام إحدى الصحف الدنمركية ، لتصوير رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم ) في أشكال مختلفة ، ففي أحد الرسوم يظهر مرتدياً عمامة تشبه قنبلة ملفوفة حول رأسه !!. وأخرى يظهر النبي محمد كإرهابي يلوح بسيفه ومعه سيدات يرتدين البرقع ، ولا تختلف الصور الثمان الأخرى كثيراً عن ذلك.
أمة الإسلام ..هكذا يفعل النصارى الحاقدون مع نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم ..وبعضنا ينادي بألا نقول للكافر ..يا كافر ..بل نقول له الآخر ..احتراماً لمشاعره ..ومراعاة لنفسيته !! فهل احترم هؤلاء نبينا ؟!! وهل قدروا مشاعر أمة المليار مسلم!! وهل راعوا نفسيات المسلمين !!
وهكذا يفعل النصارى الحاقدون مع رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم.. وبعضنا ينادي ألا نبغضهم ..ولا نظهر العداوة لهم !! وربنا يقول لنا : (( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَا تَتَّخِذُوا عَدُوِّي وَعَدُوَّكُمْ أَوْلِيَاء تُلْقُونَ إِلَيْهِم بِالْمَوَدَّةِ وَقَدْ كَفَرُوا بِمَا جَاءكُم مِّنَ الْحَق )) (الممتحنة:1).
وهكذا يفعل عباد الصليب بنبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ..وبعضنا يطالب بحذف الولاء والبراء من مناهجنا الدراسية..وننـزعه من قلوبنا..لأننا في عصر الصفح والتسامح بين الأديان !! 
فيا دعاة التسامح .. لماذا لمَّا طالبت الجالية الإسلاميةُ هناك تلك الصحيفة بالاعتذار ..والاعتذار فقط !! رفضوا الاعتذار..حتى رئيس الوزراء رفض محاسبة رئيس التحرير في تلك الصحفية بحجة حرية الصحافة !!
وهكذا يصنع عباد الصليب..جهارا نهارا..بنبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم.. دون أن تكون هناك مقاطعات دولية، احتجاجاً على تلك التصرفات الرعناء !!
إن هذه الأفعال التي حصلت من الدنمارك ..وتؤيدها جارتها النرويج، وتسكت عنها الدولة الغربية.. برهان ساطع..ودليل قاطع..على أنها حرب صليبية بين الإسلام والنصرانية !! يقول الله تعالى: (( وَلاَ يَزَالُونَ يُقَاتِلُونَكُمْ حَتَّىَ يَرُدُّوكُمْ عَن دِينِكُمْ إِنِ اسْتَطَاعُواْ )) (البقرة:217).
فهل يفهم أولئك الذين يخطبون وُدَّ الغرب هذه القضية أم لا يزالون في غيهم يعمهون !!
أمة الإسلام ..إنْ تخاذل رجالنا عن نصرة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ..فلقد سطر التاريخ صورا رائعة ..ومواقف باهرة ..لنساءٍ نافحن عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ..فهذه أم عمارة رضي الله عنها في غزوة أحد الشهيرة..كانت تقاتل عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ..يميناً وشمالا..و تذود عنه سيوف الأعداء ..ونبال الألداء ..حتى أصيبت بعدة جراح ..فأين رجال الأمة ..الذين هم أولى بالدفاع عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ..والقتال دونه ..والذب عن مكانته ..فيا لله ..نساء تقاتل عن رسول الله ..ورجال يتخاذلون عن نصرته ولو بخطاب يعبر عن غضبة عمرية ..نساء تُكْلم في سبيل نصرة رسول الله ..ورجال يُستجدون من أجل التوقف عن الاستيراد لبضائعهم ولكن دون جدوى !!
فعذراً يا رسول الله ..إنْ تخاذلنا عن الدفاع عنك .. فإن بعضنا مشغول بالأسهم المالية !!
عذراً يا رسول الله..فإن المال أحب إلى قلوب بعضنا منك !! 
عذراً يا رسول الله..فإن الأجبان الدنمركية ..أحب إلى بعضنا من الذب عنك !! 
عذراً يا رسول الله ..فإن مصالحنا الدنيوية مقدمة عند بعضنا عليك !!
عذراً يا رسول الله ..فإننا نغضب أشد الغضب إذا اغتصبت أموالنا ..ولا يغضب بعضنا لك وأنت يُساءُ إليك علناً بلا حياء ولا خوف ولا وجل . 
أيها المسلمون: إنْ تخاذلنا عن نصرة نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم ..فإن الله ناصر نبيه..معلٍ ذكره..رافعٌ شأنه..معذب الذين يؤذنه في الدنيا والآخرة.. في الصحيح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : قال : " يقول الله تعالى : (( من عادى لي ولياً فقد آذنته بالحرب )) .
فكيف بمن عادى الأنبياء ؟ يقول الله جل الله : : (( وَالَّذِينَ يُؤْذُونَ رَسُولَ اللّهِ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ )) (التوبة : 61) . 
وقال الله سبحانه: (( إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يُؤْذُونَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ لَعَنَهُمُ اللَّهُ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَأَعَدَّ لَهُمْ عَذَاباً مُّهِيناً )) (الأحزاب : 57) .
ويقول الله جل جلاله: (( فَاصْدَعْ بِمَا تُؤْمَرُ وَأَعْرِضْ عَنِ الْمُشْرِكِينَ إِنَّا كَفَيْنَاكَ الْمُسْتَهْزِئِينَ )) (الحجر : 94 و 95).
يقول ابن تيمية رحمه الله : " إنَّ الله منتقمٌ لرسوله ممن طعن عليه وسَبَّه ، ومُظْهِرٌ لِدِينِهِ ولِكَذِبِ الكاذب إذا لم يمُكِّن الناس أن يقيموا عليه الحد ، ونظير هذا ما حَدَّثَنَا به أعدادٌ من المسلمين العُدُول ، أهل الفقه والخبرة، عمَّا جربوه مراتٍ متعددةٍ في حَصْارِ الحصون والمدائن التي بالسواحل الشامية، لمَّا حاصر المسلمون فيها بني الأصفر في زماننا، قالوا: كنا نحن نَحاصِرُ الحِصْنَ أو المدينة الشهر أو أكثر من الشهر وهو ممتنعٌ علينا حتى نكاد نيأس منه، حتى إذا تعرض أهلُهُ لِسَبِّ رسولِ الله والوقيعةِ في عرضِه تَعَجَّلنا فتحه وتيَسَّر، ولم يكد يتأخر إلا يوماً أو يومين أو نحو ذلك، ثم يفتح المكان عنوة ، ويكون فيهم ملحمة عظيمة ، قالوا : حتى إن كنا لَنَتَبَاشَرُ بتعجيل الفتح إذا سمعناهم يقعون فيه ، مع امتلاء القلوب غيظاً عليهم بما قالوا فيه " انتهى. 
يا رجال الأعمال..ويا تجارنا الكرام ..أبو بكر نصر الإسلام في وقت الردة..والإمام أحمد نصر الإسلام في وقت المحنة..وأنتم جاء دوركم.. وحان وقتكم..في نصرة نبيكم صلى الله عليه وسلم ..لابد أن تكون لكم مواقف حازمة ،ومآثر رائعة غيرة لنبيكم صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 
يا رجال الأعمال..أوقفوا كل التعاملات التجارية مع الدنمارك، حتى يتم الاعتذار علنياً ورسمياً من تلك الصحيفة، وتذكروا أن المال زائل ، لكن المآثر باقية مشكورة في الدنيا والآخرة، وأعظمها حب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والانتصار له ، ولكم أسوة في الصحابي الجليل عبد الله بن عبد الله بن أبي بن سلول ، في موقفه الحازم من أبيه ، عندما آذى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وكيف أنه أجبر أباه على الاعتذار من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وإلا منعه من دخول المدينة ، في الحادثة التي سجلها القرآن الكريم : ( يَقُولُونَ لَئِن رَّجَعْنَا إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ لَيُخْرِجَنَّ الْأَعَزُّ مِنْهَا الْأَذَلَّ وَلِلَّهِ الْعِزَّةُ وَلِرَسُولِهِ وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَلَكِنَّ الْمُنَافِقِينَ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ ) (المنافقون : 8) .
وثبت أنَّ المنافق عبد الله بن أُبيِّ بن سلول تكلم على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بكلام قبيح ، حيث قال : " والله لئن رجعنا إلى المدينة ليخرجن الأعز منها الأذل ..فعلم ولده عبد الله بذلك فقال لوالده: والله لا تفلت حتى تقر أنك أنت الذليل ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم العزيز!! 
الله أكبر ..هكذا يغضب الرجال لرسول الله !! وهكذا ينتصر الأبطال لنبي الله !! 
لم يأذن لوالده بدخول المدينة حتى يقر بأنه هو الذليل ورسول الله هو العزيز وقد فعل ..
لم يجامل والده !!
لم يداهن من أجل قرابته !!! 
لم يتنازل عن الدفاع عن رسول الله من أجل مصالحه، فهو والده ومن يصرف عليه !!
إنه الإيمان إذا خالطت بشاشته القلوب ..يصنع الأعاجيب . 
فهل يستجيب رجال الأعمال ..لهذا الواجب في الغيرة لنبيهم صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟
وهل يكفُّون عن التعامل التجاري مع الدنمارك حتى يتم تقديم الاعتذار الرسمي ، واشتراط عدم تكرار هذه الجريمة .
وأنتم أيها المسلمون ..أتعجزون عن مقاطعة منتجاتهم ..غيرة لنبيكم صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟! حتى يعلم أولئك الأوغاد أن لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنصاراً؛ لا يرضون أن يدنس جنابه ..أو أن يمس بسوء عرضه..ودون ذلك حزُّ الرؤوس 
فإن أبي ، ووالدتي ، وعرضي لعرض محمد منكم وقـاء
فيا أمة الإسلام .. من ينتصر لرسول الله ؟!! من ينتصر لرسول الله؟!! من ينتصر لمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي ضحى بكل ما يملك من أجل أن يصلنا هذا الدين ؟!!فكم أوذي من أجلنا ؟ كم بُصق على وجهه الشريف من أجلنا ؟!! كم طرد من أرضه من أجلنا ؟!! أنعجز بعد هذا الجهد ..وذاك النصب ..أن نقاطع منتجات الدنمرك ؟!! أو نكتب إلى سفارتهم خطابا نعبر فيه عن غضبنا عما حصل من تلك الصحيفة !!
نعم أيها المسلمون ..آن لنا واللهِ أن نقفَ وقفةً جادةً ..ونفجرَ غضبَنا عليهم بالأفعالِ التي لا يمكنُ تجاهُلُها ..تعالوا لنطعنَهم في شريانِهم الرئيسي، وفي سِرِّ قوتهِم ..تعالوا نطعنُهم في اقتصادِهم ..دون أن نخسرَ شيئاً..ونكونُ بذلك قد حطمنا جزءاً من كبريائهم..ولا يقلْ قائلٌ كم سيكونُ حجمُ مقاطعتي ..فإن المطلوبَ منك أن تبرأَ ذمتَك أمام اللهِ تعالى ..يقولُ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: )) جاهدوا المشركين بأموالكم وأيديكم وألسنتكم )) رواه أحمد وغيره .
وشكرا لأولئك الشباب الذين تواصوا من خلال رسائل الجوال بمقاطعة بضائع الأعداء..ولأولئك الذين جمعوا المنتجات الدنمركية لمعرفتها ومقاطعتها..ولأولئك الذين وضعوا المواقع على شبكة الإنترنت للدفاع عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ..فمزيداً من التواصي على الحق والبر والتقوى


----------



## Zim Flyer

Have I missed something, what have the Danes and Norwegians done?


----------



## juiced

http://archive.gulfnews.com/region/Saudi_Arabia/10013608.html

im guessing this is why:

"A vigorous campaign has been kicked off in Saudi Arabia calling for boycott of Danish and Norwegian products in response to repeated publishing of offensive cartoons of the Prophet Mohammad (PBUH) by some newspapers and magazines in those countries."


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Thx for the list UAE CONDOR

I will try my very best to boycott these products , what they have done is truely un acceptable.

The UAE gov should stop all products from coming into the country, it makes it a lot easier for us to make a mistake of buying their products when the country itself isnt boycotting them


----------



## cyborg81

this anti-muslim sentiment is going on everywhere.here in australia my previous mates who were all good suddenly started making fun of our beloved prohet and islam.i have vowed never to see their faces again in my life even though i have helped them in a way even their parents wont help them,ungrateful fuckers.the australians are a bunch of illiterate racist bastards.cant wait to get out of this rotting country as soon as i finish my studies.also an aussie married a danish prince so i guess these countries are made for each other.bro we have to have to be strong and show them that we are not as shallow as them.boycotting their products is a good idea but i reckon nothing less than the head to states of these countries apologizing and the editors of those newspapers being sacked is enough.


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Do not generalize cyborg, i am sure that the both of us are extremly extremly angry and frustrated here , but that doesnt give us the right to generalize here. I am sure a lot of "non muslims" all around the world find this extremly unacceptable.

The reason why your so called friends started to offend the prophet is purely because of Ignorance , they think relegion is an old fashioned thing and nothing to them is sacred , so thats why they found it easy to offend the prophet.


----------



## cyborg81

Dubai_Boy said:


> Do not generalize cyborg, i am sure that the both of us are extremly extremly angry and frustrated here , but that doesnt give us the right to generalize here. I am sure a lot of "non muslims" all around the world find this extremly unacceptable.
> 
> The reason why your so called friends started to offend the prophet is purely because of Ignorance , they think relegion is an old fashioned thing and nothing to them is sacred , so thats why they found it easy to offend the prophet.



true bro but when these supoosedly developed countries teach everyone how civilized they should be,perhaps they should take a good look at their own backyard.the problem is a majority of the local population in these countries have no belief not even in christanity,they are all atheists,they say god has never done good for them.they might have lots of money and stuff but their families are broken and they look very destitute.
i feel myself very lucky to be guided by my parents from early childhood.i remember in abu dhabi whenever it was time for prayer how the azan from mosque would delight me.but because i'm religious i'm in no way backward as these athiests think.but anyways perhaps they will realise how stupid they were.


----------



## DG

disgusting Danish government and press, what the hell are they doing, they are trying to provoke another hatred between Muslims and Western World.


----------



## smussuw

The UAE should act like Saudi Arabic and ask its ambassador to come back. They should consider kicking the danish ambassador too.

bastards


----------



## smussuw

bye bye kindar :wave:


----------



## Bikes

I dont know whats wrong with having cartoons about religious things, remember these countries are NOT muslim countries, we also have a lot of "funny" drawings of rabbis, religious things. Boycotting products because of a stupid cartoon is CHILDISH.

To be honest, i dont like these kinds of dramatisations. Have you heard about the Danish movie director, Theo van Gogh ? Im pretty sure not. He made a movie about the suffer of muslim wife's, and he couldnt even finish the second part of it, he was shot dead by a muslim guy. Some people need to practise self criticism...


----------



## shayan

In holland we see worse stuff happening against islam do you also want to boycot dutch products and companies? By letting these people be you get ride of this stuff but by reacting to them you only give them what they want because on such a moment they will say "look these muslims dont know what tollerance is" and stuff. So dont react and something else will come in fashion and then they will start picking on that, but by keeping on to the subject you only give them the chance to keep bullying...


----------



## siddis

disgusting Arab governments and press, what the hell are they doing, they are trying to provoke another hatred between Muslims and Western World.


----------



## dazz

Tell me, are you already boycotting google?

I would understand boycotting particular newspaper but boycotting the whole country because of this doesn't make any sense


----------



## smussuw

Bikes said:


> I dont know whats wrong with having cartoons about religious things, remember these countries are NOT muslim countries, we also have a lot of "funny" drawings of rabbis, religious things. Boycotting products because of a stupid cartoon is CHILDISH.
> 
> To be honest, i dont like these kinds of dramatisations. Have you heard about the Danish movie director, Theo van Gogh ? Im pretty sure not. He made a movie about the suffer of muslim wife's, and he couldnt even finish the second part of it, he was shot dead by a muslim guy. Some people need to practise self criticism...


I agree it would be childish if we were christians since insulting our religion would be okay. Too bad, because for the muslims it would be a big issue since prophet Mohammed is above everything.

To correct ur information, the guy was duthc and not Danish. It isnt really about self criticism. The reason why some crazy muslims killed him was because he put some of the Quran's verses on a naked lady. 



siddis said:


> disgusting Arab governments and press, what the hell are they doing, they are trying to provoke another hatred between Muslims and Western World.


Disgusting danish government because it didnt apologize for insulting an Islamic figure.


----------



## smussuw

EDIT


----------



## smussuw

dazz said:


> Tell me, are you already boycotting google?
> 
> I would understand boycotting particular newspaper but boycotting the whole country because of this doesn't make any sense


The thing is that the danish goverment never apologized unlike the norwegians

This also reminds me when Americans asked to boycott French products because they had a conflict with them on the war of Iraq. I didnt see people crying on how childish was that


----------



## siddis

Why should a government apologize on behalf of a newspaper or magazine that it has no control over??? (our media is not state controlled..). This shows that you guys do not understand the concept of democracy and freedom of expression.

I respect your right to live like we did during medival times, but please don't force your fanatisism on us.


----------



## smussuw

siddis said:


> Why should a government apologize on behalf of a newspaper or magazine that it has no control over??? (our media is not state controlled..). This shows that you guys do not understand the concept of democracy and freedom of expression.


too bad we dont know what democracy is all about 

Where is freedom of expression when some one denies the holocust? Why do they have to be sued? 



> I respect your right to live like we did during medival times, but please don't force your fanatisism on us.


We arent forcing u into anything u have ur own way of dealing with the situtions and we have ours. It is the other way around, u are forcing us to deal with it the same way u do with it.

it would be a real issue if u have a problem with that. :runaway:


----------



## DG

siddis said:


> Why should a government apologize on behalf of a newspaper or magazine that it has no control over??? (our media is not state controlled..). This shows that you guys do not understand the concept of democracy and freedom of expression.


democracy!! my foot.


----------



## smussuw

Bikes said:


> Yes Dubai Boy, tolerance is the keyword.


he was dissapointed by u 

Just now Ive read that Holland will ban two arabic channels because they say that it is anti Semitic. Where is freedom of speech?

It is ok to have an anti-muslim newspaper but not an anti semitic one right? :rofl:


----------



## malec

Why is everyone here generalising so much. You can't blame a whole country for what some stupid guy said in a news paper. Aswell siddis, what the hell's that supposed to mean? Maybe you should show some tolerance aswell since certainly the large majority of muslims do not enjoy crashing planes into buildings hno:

Also I know I don't follow Islam so sorry if I say some ignorant things. Christians and Americans are made fun of every single day by the media like in south park, simpsons and family guy and nobody minds too much. Surely it can go over the top sometimes but boycotting products from an entire country for what a few guys said is a bit too much IMO.

Just my 2 cents, continue


----------



## DonQui

BUY DANISH AND NORWEGIAN PRODUCTS!!!!!!!!!!

Learn how free people operate in the civilized Western world.


----------



## FREKI

Saif said:


> some people dont know what the Prophet means to Muslims


 Some people don't know what freedom of speach meens to the west!



Saif said:


> making fun pictures of Jesus is insulting to Muslims


 Good for them, I don't care!



Saif said:


> making fun pictures of God is insulting to Mulims


Good for them again.... I still don't care, since I don't belive in unproven things!



Saif said:


> calling Islam and muslims funny and offending names is insulting to muslims


 So is it to all people... but you don't see us boycoting Pakistan when the ML made a 50.000DKK reward on the cartoonist's heads - we solved the issue with communication *wink wink*



Saif said:


> making fun Pictures of the Prophet isnt equal to the above its something so big that Denmark may not be able to handle.


 We have been doing just fine since september, thanks you very much! 

I think you have my country confused with some who bends over backwards because some nuts in a country have got the hole issue wrong and acts without knowing all the facts!


----------



## dazz

I made some searches, you can correct me if these quotes are wrong.

"
Islam forbid *in Islamic house* present of statue namely pictures, because presence of this statue cause of running away of angels.

clean your house from pictures and statues and not breeding a dog for any necessity or utility like hunting or guarding.

Angels will not enter a house if it contains a dog, (or *a picture of a living creature*).
"


----------



## smussuw

DonQui said:


> BUY DANISH AND NORWEGIAN PRODUCTS!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Learn how free people operate in the *civilized* Western world.


:hahaha:



dazz said:


> I made some searches, you can correct me if these quotes are wrong.
> 
> "
> Islam forbid *in Islamic house* present of statue namely pictures, because presence of this statue cause of running away of angels.
> 
> clean your house from pictures and statues and not breeding a dog for any necessity or utility like hunting or guarding.
> 
> Angels will not enter a house if it contains a dog, (or *a picture of a living creature*).
> "


It isnt really about drawing him.

What can u say about this?


----------



## Saif

oh well then i suggest you make up insulting movies and plays about the prophet , just to make muslims used to it and learn your "freedom of speach" and be responseble for the results.

those pictures weren't about freedom of speach as you are advertising, its more like spreading hatrads between people and provoking people without sending any messages but hatrard and stupidness full of lies and provokations.

keep doing that and at the end see if it was worth it or not.

and by the way i dont care what you care about or what you dont care about , i just made examples of how seriouse that was, not to preach you by any means.


----------



## dazz

but isn't the point of forbitting to hang photos of living creatures on walls, is that people would not start to worship those photos as false gods?


----------



## Hviid

smussuw said:


> What can u say about this?


I think thats hilarious!

Just like i think these are hilarious!


----------



## juiced

Does anyone have links to the cartoons that were offensive? Was it only the one pic above that smussuw just posted?


----------



## DG

dazz said:


> I made some searches, you can correct me if these quotes are wrong.
> 
> "
> Islam forbid *in Islamic house* present of statue namely pictures, because presence of this statue cause of running away of angels.
> 
> clean your house from pictures and statues and not breeding a dog for any necessity or utility like hunting or guarding.
> 
> Angels will not enter a house if it contains a dog, (or *a picture of a living creature*).
> "


these are our beliefs and everybody should respect them, same as you respect Jews, Hindus,....etc beliefs.

what will happen if an Arabic or Muslim cartoonist make fun of Jewish or Christian religions, i think it will be a world wide massacre against Muslims!


----------



## dazz

"

The official Catholic and Orthodox Christian understanding of the Ten commandments is as follows

1. "I am the Lord your God, who brought you out of the land of Egypt, out of the house of bondage. You shall have no other gods before me. *You shall not make for yourself a graven image, or any likeness of anything that is in heaven above, or that is on the earth beneath, or that is in the water under the earth; you shall not bow down to them or serve them;* for I the LORD your God am a jealous God, visiting the iniquity of the fathers upon the children to the third and fourth generation of those who hate me, but showing steadfast love to thousands of those who love me and keep my commandments."

"


----------



## Hviid

Here's another:









(http://www.randomfunnypictures.com/funny_pictures/124.jpg)

An insult towards Jesus/Christians/Cathlics CANNOT get bigger than that! Still.. WHO F*CKING CARES? I don't. Neither does any other normal/western/civilized country! We respect everyones right to think/speak/draw/etc.


----------



## malec

DG said:


> these are our beliefs and everybody should respect them, same as you respect Jews, Hindus,....etc beliefs.
> 
> what will happen if an Arabic or Muslim cartoonist make fun of Jewish or Christian religions, i think it will be a world wide massacre against Muslims!


Not much actually. Well, if the cartoon is as funny as south park then I don't think a lot of people would mind. Sure there would be some who wouldn't like the idea but I don't think the majority of people would care


----------



## huit

I hope the moderators don't lock/delete this and other similar threads - It's amazing how many of forumers were just waiting to burst out their hatred against Islam and Muslims. I'd like them to come to limelight!

As for the boycott issue is concerned, the advocates of free speech here have to understand that insulting the Prophet of Islam is simply not acceptable for us Muslims! Therefore, the reaction of Muslims is quite rational. Islam does NOT approve of insulting other religions and their rituals/god(s)/personalities etc. So all that Muslims are demanding is that they too be respected! Religion is everything for us! Respect and be respected - that is all we ask! Same goes for atheists!
If the Danish have freedom of speech then the Muslims too have the freedom of choice - and they're choosing not to buy Danish products - pretty simple IMHO.


----------



## Ben_Burj

Freedom of expression is nice but freedom of expression also means that the Danish government has the right to condemn the cartoons which they don’t do because they support the insult.

It is interesting how westerners are lecturing us on the freedom of expression while they wanted to bombard aljazeera TV in Qatar. 

Any way such things don’t surprise me from a country like Denmark where the extreme rights and neo Nazis parties are extremely popular during elections. 

*For the first time since the 2nd WW the nazis participated in the danish local elections on November 18th. They were on the polllist for just one city council elections south of the capital Copenhagen, where they managed to establish a headquarters and open a nazi radio 2 years ago. Now, international law and UN declarations forbids racist activity, Denmark has signed them also, but the Danish state puts the "liberty of expression" in the first place. This has made Denmark a safe heaven for nazis expelled from Germany and for nazi publishing houses unable to operate elsewhere.*

An other example is this one

*In september 5 seamen were acquitted for murder, after having murdered 2 nigerians aboard their ship 5 years ago. The 2 nigerians had been hidden on the ship, and were not discovered until the ship was 40 kilometers off the Nigerian coast. One of the ships danish officers went wild, and did beat the shit out of the nigerians until 4 other danish seamen "for humanitarian reaons and in order to save their lives" threw them off the ship. 40 kilometers off shore. All 5 were acquitted of murder, and later it turned out, that hidden passengers are routinely gassed to death in the ships cargo trunks.* 


For example in Denmark it is known that people from Somalia (women and children) are afraid of walking in the street because many people will start to harass them and attach them physically. And all of this is documented in a complain to the U.N http://www.faklen.dk/en/doc/somalia.shtml



An other example of how fascism and Nazism is spreading fast in Denmark (source:http://www.iraqirabita.org/index.php?do=article&id=2829) an number of Danish soldier were found guilty of torturing innocent Iraqi civilians by a Danish military court nevertheless the court decided to free them because the judges decided that the soldiers did not any thing wrong and worth punishing by torturing innocent Iraqis civilians. One of the women involved in torturing Iraqi prisoners while repeat while torturing the Iraqi innocent civilians: ‘Muslims are dogs and pigs’

Not only this but some people in the street will walk to the culpable soldiers and offer them flowers while thanking them for torturing innocent Iraqi civilians


----------



## DonQui

DG said:


> these are our beliefs and everybody should respect them, same as you respect Jews, Hindus,....etc beliefs.
> 
> what will happen if an Arabic or Muslim cartoonist make fun of Jewish or Christian religions, i think it will be a world wide massacre against Muslims!


1) The Muslim world does not respect everyone's beliefs. You go to other countries demanding that those who are gracious enough to take the poor and marginalized of your socieites change their laws to fit your conveniences. You persecute Christians living within your territories, or at best, simply deny them full rights.

2) And in regards to the hysterial ranting part, you my friend are a dolt. We in fact don't care what the Muslim world thinks of our religions, our people, our governments. And if we did, we are civilized enough to respect your INHERENT right to free speech. Now respect the Scandinavians' right and quit your yapping.

:bash:


----------



## Guest

*Danish should aplogize for their OWN sake*

Holy Quran

Already has He sent you Word in the Book, that when ye hear the signs of Allah held in defiance and ridicule, ye are not to sit with them unless they turn to a different theme: if ye did, ye would be like them. For Allah will collect the hypocrites and those who defy faith all in Hell.

4:140


----------



## Ben_Burj

Good news a Danish company lost 250 million of sales in Saudi Arabia alone 
http://www.middle-east-online.com/?id=35842


----------



## DonQui

dazz said:


> "
> 
> The official Catholic and Orthodox Christian understanding of the Ten commandments is as follows
> 
> 1. "I am the Lord your God, who brought you out of the land of Egypt, out of the house of bondage. You shall have no other gods before me. *You shall not make for yourself a graven image, or any likeness of anything that is in heaven above, or that is on the earth beneath, or that is in the water under the earth; you shall not bow down to them or serve them;* for I the LORD your God am a jealous God, visiting the iniquity of the fathers upon the children to the third and fourth generation of those who hate me, but showing steadfast love to thousands of those who love me and keep my commandments."
> 
> "


I suggest that we carpet bomb the Vatican then.


----------



## Köbtke

Personally, I think it was tactless how Jyllands-Posten handled this whole thingamajig. Yet, I think what they did (publishing the drawings) had to be done. Freedom of speech (and press) is essential to the Danish society and culture. So essential, that they're both protected by law - which means that the government couldn't legally make Jyllands-Posten apologise or withdraw the drawing even if they wanted to. 

As our freedom of speech and press (Denmark is continually number one or thereabout in the World when surveys are done) is very important to us, I think what Jyllands-Posten did was very essential. The drawings were published on the basis of the imminent release of a book about the prophet and his life, to which the author of it found that no one dared make illustrations. Jyllands-Posten wanted to illustrate that the freedom of speech is getting more and more pressed and often down right ignored in certain groups of our society.

Now, I think the Muslims have every right to act the way they've done, and considering the fact that there in their religion is incorporated a commandment about not picturing holy people in particular (and it doesn't get much holier than Mohammed), I don't see they could have reacted any other way.

They also have every right to boycott our products, although I think it is very childish and down right ignorant to do so, as it was a private newspaper which printed the drawings and that the government can't do anything about it what so ever, as the papers right to do what they did is protected in our constitution.

I also don't like the fact that a group of Danish Muslims travelled to the Middle East in order to get support and rise awareness of what Jyllands-Posten had done, brought a number of pictures and statements that simply wasn't true, like saying that JP had printed pictures where praying Muslims got sodomised by dogs etc. and that Jyllands-Posten was a government-held newspaper.


----------



## DonQui

Hosain85 said:


> Holy Quran
> 
> Already has He sent you Word in the Book, that when ye hear the signs of Allah held in defiance and ridicule, ye are not to sit with them unless they turn to a different theme: if ye did, ye would be like them. For Allah will collect the hypocrites and those who defy faith all in Hell.
> 
> 4:140


^^
:laugh:

I don't CARE what the Koran says! I am a Christian of the Catholic faith, and my only book is the Holy Bible.

:tongue:

You should read me the part that says that you should not murder. There are some Islamofascists that have not read that part of the Quran yet.


----------



## siddis

> what will happen if an Arabic or Muslim cartoonist make fun of Jewish or Christian religions, i think it will be a world wide massacre against Muslims!


It would be a huge improvement if you stopped blowing up our airplane, buses, trains, synagoges and instead made fun of us!


----------



## malec

^^ Maybe you should read the rest of the thread for a better interpretation rather than looking for a few posts you can use to justify trollish comments like these


----------



## nomarandlee

smussuw said:


> The UAE should act like Saudi Arabic and ask its ambassador to come back. They should consider kicking the danish ambassador too.
> 
> bastards



And having top Imams (who have much more influence in Muslim countries then some irreverent cartoonist in western ones) refer to non-Muslims as pigs and apes is considered better how? Hypocrites.

You can't even build a Church in the whole country of Saudi Arabia but DENMARK are the xenophobic Islamo-phobes? Cry me a river.


----------



## nomarandlee

smussuw said:


> Exactly, they should accept our culture by not insulting our prophet
> 
> Accepting others doesnt including accepting insulting us.
> 
> 
> what goes around comes around



glad to see you finally admitt to conding 9-11....I guess if you feel that what goes around comes around that you would codone the act if 20 Swedes for instance crashed an Emiriti jet into Burj Dubai in 10 years?


----------



## nomarandlee

Saif said:


> oh well then i suggest you make up insulting movies and plays about the prophet , just to make muslims used to it and learn your "freedom of speach" and be responseble for the results.
> 
> those pictures weren't about freedom of speach as you are advertising, its more like spreading hatrads between people and provoking people without sending any messages but hatrard and stupidness full of lies and provokations.
> 
> keep doing that and at the end see if it was worth it or not.
> 
> and by the way i dont care what you care about or what you dont care about , i just made examples of how seriouse that was, not to preach you by any means.



ahh,, how nice. More not so veiled terror threats of blowing up innocent Danes because of a few drawings. You got to love the sense of scale in some Muslims heads.

Why don't you boycot more serious issues and boycot the Sudan for killing 2.5 million black Africans over the last two decades. It doesn't suprise me if you find some stupid drawings to be more important then the slaughter of 2.5 black Africans under the guise of a Sharia goverment imposing "Arabization" on the south though.


----------



## DonQui

nomarandlee said:


> And having top Imams (who have much more influence in Muslim countries then some irreverent cartoonist in western ones) refer to non-Muslims as pigs and apes is considered better how? Hypocrites.
> 
> You can't even build a Church in the whole country of Saudi Arabia but DENMARK are the xenophobic Islamo-phobes? Cry me a river.


:applause:

They can persecute my religion, but then bitch about when people just criticize their faith.

The f*cking hypocrisy reaks of immaturity.


----------



## Saif

can someone translate this plz

------------------------------
Uriasposten blev torsdag aften kl. 23.09 hacket af ukendte islamister, der tog kontrollen over sitet via administrator-adgangen til wordpress. IT-kyndige er sat på opgaven, og det forventes ikke at give varig skade. Der er sikkerhedskopier, reservedomæner etc.









Yderligere info: [email protected]



Anbefaler:
http://www.uriasposten.net/


----------



## Köbtke

Saif said:


> can someone translate this plz
> 
> ------------------------------
> Uriasposten blev torsdag aften kl. 23.09 hacket af ukendte islamister, der tog kontrollen over sitet via administrator-adgangen til wordpress. IT-kyndige er sat på opgaven, og det forventes ikke at give varig skade. Der er sikkerhedskopier, reservedomæner etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yderligere info: [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> Anbefaler:
> http://www.uriasposten.net/


"Uriasposten was hacked Thursday night at 23:09 by unknown Islamists, who took over control of the website via the administrator-access to wordpress. IT-people have been put on the task and it’s not expected to cause permanent damage."

EDIT, Don't know why I wrote Sunday afternoon, as it was Thursday evening.


----------



## FREKI

Saif said:


> can someone translate this plz


------------------------------
"Uriasposten blev torsdag aften kl. 23.09 hacket af ukendte islamister, der tog kontrollen over sitet via administrator-adgangen til wordpress." 
The Uriaspost was thursday evening at 1109PM hacked by unknown islamists, who took control over the site via the administrator-entrence to Wordpress.

"IT-kyndige er sat på opgaven, og det forventes ikke at give varig skade. Der er sikkerhedskopier, reservedomæner etc."
IT-specialist is on the job, and no permanent damage is expected. There are safety backup, reserve domains aect.

Yderligere info: [email protected]

More info: [email protected]

I have no idea about the arabian part...


----------



## FREKI

@Köbtke - You're fast :lol:


----------



## Saif

nomarandlee said:


> ahh,, how nice. More not so veiled terror threats of blowing up innocent Danes because of a few drawings. You got to love the sense of scale in some Muslims heads.
> 
> Why don't you boycot more serious issues and boycot the Sudan for killing 2.5 million black Africans over the last two decades. It doesn't suprise me if you find some stupid drawings to be more important then the slaughter of 2.5 black Africans under the guise of a Sharia goverment imposing "Arabization" on the south though.


whats with the paranoia?!! what veiled terror threats are you talking about?

my point from that post was "that move from that magazine wasn't worth all the re-actions its getting or will get in the future". looks like that magazine is run by pathetic ignorant 15 years old, which calls insulting others "freedom of speach" how typical? its like its freedom of speach to go to your door steps and start swearing at your parents and your family and posting funny pictures of you and your family all over the place and call that "freedom of speach"

but when it comes to your beloved Jews its suddenly changes from freedom of speach to Anti-Sematisim and hatreds. :weirdo: 


and FYI Sudan is a Black African nation and its corrupt thanks to European and Israels and American assestance.


----------



## Köbtke

Saif said:


> whats with the paranoia?!! what veiled terror threats are you talking about?
> 
> my point from that post was "that move from that magazine wasn't worth all the re-actions its getting or will get in the future". looks like that magazine is run by pathetic ignorant 15 years old, which calls insulting others "freedom of speach" how typical? its like its freedom of speach to go to your door steps and start swearing at your parents and your family and posting funny pictures of you and your family all over the place and call that "freedom of speach"
> 
> but when it comes to your beloved Jews its suddenly changes from freedom of speach to Anti-Sematisim and hatreds. :weirdo:
> 
> 
> and FYI Sudan is a Black African nation and its corrupt thanks to European and Israels and American assestance.


There've been numerous threats to the people at Jyllands-Posten and the cartoonists.

And ofr crying out loud, Jyllands-Posten didn't print the pictures just to insult Muslims. They were probably aware that some would be offended, but it wasn't their intent to simply insult the Muslim community.

And well, if you came to my door and started swearing at my family, you'd probably get your ass kicked, but I think if you hated me, or my family, you should be allowed to say it without being threatened with bodily harm as consequence. No harm in swearing at people or saying you hate them, inmy eyes. Although it's wise not to do so, from a civilised and decent point of view.


----------



## ch1le

lol overacting muslims.... sorry but this just ruined the good image i had of you guys, this is just seriously backward, undemocratic, and sooooo religion blind!

but bah... squibble away


----------



## Saif

kobtke thnx for the translations.

if it wasnt their intention to insult muslims and all was just to show that their freedom isnt under threat as you are saying they shouldve thought for something else rather than swearing and insulting others. it isnt Civilised and decent Dont you think so?

its like ok we must show people that we have freedom of speach lets pick a person and start making fun of him and print a provoking posters about him full of lies and swearing. and see his re-action to it. its not an experiment and that was childish and stupid excuse to show their hatred to Islam and Danish islamic community.

simply the reasons of that action werent convencing and making a picture of the prophet "challange" should be made by people themselves not encouraged by that stupid magazine. if people didnt want to make a photo in that book why encouraging others to do so??


add to that Sheia muslims do make Pictures of the prophet , if that magazine made similar picture it wont be a big deal , but making pictures as we saw were clearly showing the intention of provoking Muslims and Clear Insult to the Islamic community arount the world and thats pathetic and looks more like attention seeking from that magazine.

anyway if you kicked my ass for swearing at you, would i be able to sue you for kicking my ass for expressing my "freedom of speach" by calling you names and stuff just because of hatred toward you and maby some jelousy?


----------



## Ringil

By the french 18th century writer Voltaire

*I disapprove of what you say, but I will defend to the death your right to say it. *  

unfortunatly Arabia is still lost in the 15th century...


----------



## DonQui

Ringil said:


> By the french 18th century writer Voltaire
> 
> *I disapprove of what you say, but I will defend to the death your right to say it. *
> 
> unfortunatly Arabia is still lost in the 15th century...


:applause:

Islam is ripe for a Reformation. The Christian one happened between 1400 and 1500 years after its founding. It has been nearly 1400 years since the founding of Islam.


----------



## shayan

Balikbayan said:


> Shayan - I also don't know what tollerance is but most muslems don't know what tolerance is!


Well i support Ayaan hirsi ali but that doesnt mean that she has to express her views that loudly and insulting.. I´m not saying that the freedom of expression should be banned thats the most important freedom in the civilised world! But i´m saying that some people need to use there commen sense and say stuff more nicely otherwise it would lead to conflict in stead of discussion and dialogue..


----------



## shayan

But on the other hand this was a cartoon (so comedy) and the drawer should have the right to express his/her views! If he/she likes to make fun of islam he/she should be able to by law! But on thing i´ve learned from this thread is that a lot of muslims cant take any criticism.. Its kinda sad you muslims should have laughed about it! (and the picture stuff is only for sunnies, shia´s can have pictures and stuff)


----------



## Köbtke

reignman said:


> I support this boycott, actually we dont use any danish products here. (by the way i think kinder is a swiss company)
> 
> Some guys need to know that freedom is speech not same with freedom of insult. This is an obvious insult to Islam and I dont understand why you insist about this "freedom of speech" crap.


Freedom of speech include the freedom to insult anyone and anything, period. At least here in Denmark. Think of that what you will, but that's how it is. We don't view insults as that bad, we tend to think that they reflect more on the people who make them, than the people they'er targeted against.

But again, THIS ISN'T ABOUT INSULTING MUSLIMS. To most Danes, the fact that Muslims think Jyllands-Posten shouldn't be allowed to print these, are a big of an insult as the drawings themselves are to Muslims. As our freedom of speech is a holy to us as Mohammed is to Muslims.


----------



## Kampflamm

"'Freedom of speech' crap"

That about says it all right there. hno:

Why are Muslims so pissed off about this, after all western flags are regularly burnt in the streets of the Middle East.


----------



## reignman

^^ Come on dude,our culture is different. We can't accept insult to our holy things.


----------



## Kampflamm

BTW, Kinder Schokolade is German/Italian.


----------



## reignman

I support freedom of speech, don't misunderstand me.

But I can't accept freedom of insulting. No way!


----------



## Kampflamm

reignman said:


> ^^ Come on dude,our culture is different. We can't accept insult to our holy things.


Tough titty. In my culture freedom of speech is accepted and cherished, so why should we censor ourselves just because someone might be offended by it?


----------



## DonQui

montecristo said:


> You american still have death penalty and use it commonly.
> 
> You american have one of the most discriminating system against black people. And you had it since centuries.
> 
> Long list could follow.


And Arabs treated my ancestors in Spain like vermin.

How far back do we want to go?

We do not execute people for being gay, unlike the Muslim world. We execute people who have murdered others. I am against the death penalty but do not compare the American justice system with the lack of morality in the justice systmes of the Muslim world.

And regarding the blacks, tell me know how are black Africans doing in Sudan at the hands of Arabs? Do not thow stones in glass houses.


----------



## LordMarshall

montecristo said:


> Generalization is the best path for extremism.
> 
> Europe is, mostly, a solid anti racism and anti religious discrimination stronghold of the world.
> 
> I find statement of my european felows unaceptable too.
> But that should not lead to more hate. It's not necessary.


Your statement of European exceptionalism is also an extremist overstatement. A strong hold of freedom, democracy. By whose standard you’re own or your governments? You state that Europe does not discriminate yet anti-immigration parties are winning. European expansion in to the East is slowing. The Turks can’t get in the club because they are the other. What about banning the wearing of headscarves. If they want to wear let them if not support them. But your stronghold of anti-discrimination is planning an outright ban. Your statments stand at the same precipice.


----------



## Köbtke

reignman said:


> ^^ Come on dude,our culture is different. We can't accept insult to our holy things.


Neither can we, to a certain extent. We, as I wrote further above, feel it as a big of an insult that our freedom of speech is attacked, as you view the drawings of Mohammed to be.

But, as you say, our cultures ar different. I can accept that you express your disgust about what Jyllands-Posten and the artists did.

I can also accept that some countries are now trying to carry out a boycott of Danish products, even though I think it's narrow-minded and totally out of proportion and touch with reality.


----------



## malec

Köbtke said:


> Freedom of speech include the freedom to insult anyone and anything, period. At least here in Denmark. Think of that what you will, but that's how it is. We don't view insults as that bad, we tend to think that they reflect more on the people who make them, than the people they'er targeted against.


Just wondering, if a newspaper shows a picture of a guy fucking a horse up the ass while ripping the heart out of an 8-year old child would that be allowed? If freedom of speech means the freedom to insult anyone and anything then this would be pretty insulting so would it be allowed?

I know it's a cheesy saying but with rights come responsibilities too don't they?
Aswell there should be a small bit of control. COMPLETE freedom means lawlessness.


----------



## FREKI

reignman said:


> ^^ Come on dude,our culture is different. We can't accept insult to our holy things.


 But we should accept flagburning and militant dimwiths chanting death to the west? 

And now a boycott because one little newspaper posted some 12 pictures 4 months ago.... long live doublestandards! :sleepy:


----------



## DonQui

Kampflamm said:


> Tough titty. In my culture freedom of speech is accepted and cherished, so why should we censor ourselves just because someone might be offended by it?


PRECISELY!

:applause:


----------



## montecristo

Not so much. I would like to know why US is still embargoing Cuba.

Why death penalty is still allowed.

Why you are still discriminatind black people.

What are Iraqi people doing in Guantanamo and for what reason they are often abused and tortured...


----------



## Kampflamm

German support for the boycott of Kinderschokolade

http://www.weg-mit-kevin.de/










It's nice to see that you blurred the face as a sign of your resistance to the change of Kinderschokolade packaging.


----------



## reignman

Mr_Denmark said:


> But we should accept flagburning and militant dimwiths chanting death to the west?
> 
> And now a boycott because one little newspaper posted some 12 pictures 4 months ago.... long live doublestandards! :sleepy:


Who said that I am supporting flagburnings or terrorists?

Can't you see? You are generalizing all muslims!!


----------



## Köbtke

malec said:


> Just wondering, if a newspaper shows a picture of a guy fucking a horse up the ass while ripping the heart out of an 8-year old child would that be allowed? If freedom of speech means the freedom to insult anyone and anything then this would be pretty insulting so would it be allowed?
> 
> I know it's a cheesy saying but with rights come responsibilities too don't they?
> Aswell there should be a small bit of control. COMPLETE freedom means lawlessness.


Well, it probably wouldn't get censored (unless it was an actual photography of an 8-year-old getting his or her heart ripped out, then of course the people behind would get prosecuted.) But I doubt any mainstream media would bring it, unless there was some merit in showing in. And that brings us the the fact that there indeed comes responsiblity with freedom.

I don't see how Jyllands-Posten has violated any of their responsiblity in printing these drawings, as they've accepted every resonpisbility for what they've done.


----------



## DonQui

montecristo said:


> Not so much. I would like to know why US is still embargoing Cuba.
> 
> Why death penalty is still allowed.
> 
> Why you are still discriminatind black people.
> 
> What are Iraqi people doing in Guantanamo and for what reason they are often abused and tortured...


The death penalty is used in a manner that more closely approximates justice than exists in the Muslim world.

Discriminating against black people still? :crazy: Prejudice still exists, but at least we recognize this and try our bet to redress historical wrongs. We do not kill blacks like Arabs do in Sudan

They are not often abused in Guantanamo or in any other prison, which is why the media makes such a big deal about isolated incidents. Although, I would like you to justify what you do to our civilians who are in Iraq trying to help rebuild the country, beheading them and slitting their throats.

So after you have answered my criticims, please respond to the following:

Why are gay men executed in Iran?

Why are there no democracies in the Arab world?

Why are women killed for dishonoring their families by having sex even if they are raped?

Why do Muslims attack my city with planes and murder 3.000 people.

Answer these questions, why don't you......


----------



## Ringil

By the french 18th century author Voltaire:

*I disapprove of what you say, but I will defend to the death your right to say it. *  

Unfortunatly Arabia is trapped in the 15th century...


----------



## Hviid

malec said:


> Just wondering, if a newspaper shows a picture of a guy fucking a horse up the ass while ripping the heart out of an 8-year old child would that be allowed? If freedom of speech means the freedom to insult anyone and anything then this would be pretty insulting so would it be allowed?
> 
> I know it's a cheesy saying but with rights come responsibilities too don't they?
> Aswell there should be a small bit of control. COMPLETE freedom means lawlessness.


Of course it would be legal! However, fucking a horse (or any animal) is illigal in Denmark, and ripping the heart out of an 8-year old kid is also illigal, so the person inside the image doing that stuff would get in seriously trouble, obviously, but not the newspaper. They'd be fine! And thats how it should be!


----------



## Kampflamm

reignman said:


> Who said that I am supporting flagburnings or terrorists?
> 
> Can't you see? You are generalizing all muslims!!


Well you initially said that all Muslims are more or less offended by this while I'm sure that there are some Muslims who realize that we're in the 21st century. Instead of whining about Danish products and innocent cartoons, Saudi-Arabia should tackle its terrorist problem.


----------



## KristofferM

LordMarshall said:


> I wrote what i saw here and it made me ashamed of my European heritage.
> 
> statments by some of the people here from Europe are unacceptable. if they value what they say they do then they should have not made some of the coments that they did.
> 
> i stand by my statment, and if you view it as more extremistic then i am sadened that you have failed to see what our fellow Europeans wrote here.


It must be horrible to you, living in an area of the globe where unauthorized people utters unacceptable views.

With regards,
Kristoffer Mogensen


----------



## *UofT*

Hey if Denmark is Fine with portraying the Prophet of Muslims as a ************ well then I guess it won't hurt you when the ************'s stop purchasing your goods ?


----------



## occhi azzurri

Exactly.... It won't hurt us


----------



## *UofT*

occhi azzurri said:


> Exactly.... It won't hurt us



Then what's so interesting about this thread??


----------



## KristofferM

reignman said:


> I support freedom of speech, don't misunderstand me.
> 
> But I can't accept freedom of insulting. No way!


And by that statement, you eliminate the freedom of speech! To be insulted is really a matter of choise, not a matter of rule. Nobody is insulted unless they allow themselves to be so.

regards,
Kristoffer Mogensen


----------



## *UofT*

KristofferM said:


> And by that statement, you eliminate the freedom of speech! To be insulted is really a matter of choise, not a matter of rule. Nobody is insulted unless they allow themselves to be so.
> 
> regards,
> Kristoffer Mogensen



Well Congratulations Denmark!!

In exercising the Freedom of Speech in Parallel to the same Hate filled Nonsensical bullshit that comes out of the KKK.

WOW amazing company to be with!! :cheer: :cheer:


----------



## *UofT*

HOORAYYY FOR DANISH JOURNALISM!! :cheer: 

Not even the KKK could of done it better than you folks :|


----------



## Towers

yes thats true, if these guys can say any thing, then KKK should just move to Denmark and start practicing hate


----------



## *UofT*

KKK + DANISH JOURNALISM = NON STOP HATING FUN :cheer:


----------



## crazyevildude

*UofT* said:


> Hey if Denmark is Fine with portraying the Prophet of Muslims as a ************ well then I guess it won't hurt you when the ************'s stop purchasing your goods ?


IDIOT!!

Have you read any of this thread?

How has Denmark, an entire country of several million people, said it is fine portraying the prophet Mohammed as a comel Jockey?! Some people (about 20 out of millions) said it. The Danish government can NOT by LAW denounce what a tiny minority of their citizens have said. All they can do is assure the Muslim world that it is not the views of the Danish people as a whole or the Danish government and issue an apology for the offence its citizens have caused. They have done all that.

Time to get controversal to demonstrate how stupid you are being..If you're easily offended don't read on, and certainly don't come bitching to me for being insensitive.

So if you think that all Danish people think that because of what 20 or some individuls said. Then how about we say that even in Dubai Believes blowing up buildings and murdering innocent people is justificed and correct way to act. After all one of the bombers was from Dubai, and according to your logic everyone from the same place thinks exactly the same as one an other. How about we refuse to buy products from the whole of the middle east, because there are terrorist sympathazers in virtually all of them.


----------



## crazyevildude

*UofT* said:


> Well Congratulations Denmark!!
> 
> In exercising the Freedom of Speech in Parallel to the same Hate filled Nonsensical bullshit that comes out of the KKK.
> 
> WOW amazing company to be with!! :cheer: :cheer:


Umm....The KKK do have freedom of speach, all over the western world. It doesn't mean we all agree with them.

They are entitled to their opinions and they are entitled to voice them.

I am entitled to and do think they are biggoted wankers for those opinions, and I voice that opinion.

It's how it works, if you can't deal with that then don't read newspapers from places with free speach.


----------



## reignman

Look Kristoffer, in my humble opinion freedom of speech doesn't include freedom to insult. You can criticize me and my opinion, but can't insult. Insulting is a crime in my country. And I learnt that it is not crime in your country. 

So why you still try to dictate your sights to us? Our culture and laws are different. It's that simple!



KristofferM said:


> And by that statement, you eliminate the freedom of speech! To be insulted is really a matter of choise, not a matter of rule. Nobody is insulted unless they allow themselves to be so.
> 
> regards,
> Kristoffer Mogensen


----------



## KristofferM

malec said:


> Just wondering, if a newspaper shows a picture of a guy fucking a horse up the ass while ripping the heart out of an 8-year old child would that be allowed? If freedom of speech means the freedom to insult anyone and anything then this would be pretty insulting so would it be allowed?
> 
> I know it's a cheesy saying but with rights come responsibilities too don't they?
> Aswell there should be a small bit of control. COMPLETE freedom means lawlessness.


There is a difference between being allowed by law and being popularly accepted. I doubt that any newspaper would print such stuff, and I also doubt that you didn't know that all along. Just for the record: Ripping out the heart of an 8-year old girl is murder, which should not come as a surprise to anybody. Despite the general leniency in Danish justice, such an act would most likely earn the perpetrator a life sentence. There is, of course, the possibility that she is already dead. In which case, the charge would be desecration.

With regards,
Kristoffer Mogensen


----------



## *UofT*

crazyevildude said:


> IDIOT!!
> 
> Have you read any of this thread?
> 
> How has Denmark, an entire country of several million people, said it is fine portraying the prophet Mohammed as a comel Jockey?! Some people (about 20 out of millions) said it. The Danish government can NOT by LAW denounce what a tiny minority of their citizens have said. All they can do is assure the Muslim world that it is not the views of the Danish people as a whole or the Danish government and issue an apology for the offence its citizens have caused. They have done all that.
> 
> Time to get controversal to demonstrate how stupid you are being..If you're easily offended don't read on, and certainly don't come bitching to me for being insensitive.
> 
> So if you think that all Danish people think that because of what 20 or some individuls said. Then how about we say that even in Dubai Believes blowing up buildings and murdering innocent people is justificed and correct way to act. After all one of the bombers was from Dubai, and according to your logic everyone from the same place thinks exactly the same as one an other. How about we refuse to buy products from the whole of the middle east, because there are terrorist sympathazers in virtually all of them.



Acts such as those by the Journalists should be under greater scrutiny. North American Media is also considered "Free" but taking shots at cultures/religions and creed wont' get you anywhere here.

Retribution by any means necessary regardless of inducive generalizations.


----------



## crazyevildude

*UofT* said:


> KKK + DANISH JOURNALISM = NON STOP HATING FUN :cheer:


Also they are not KKK, it was meant in a sort of light-hearted way as far as I can tell. Some people have a dark sense of humour...including me.

It does not make me racists in anyway shape or form.


----------



## *UofT*

reignman said:


> Look Kristoffer, in my humble opinion freedom of speech doesn't include freedom to insult. You can criticize me and my opinion, but can't insult. Insulting is a crime in my country. And I learnt that it is not crime in your country.
> 
> So why you still try to dictate your sights to us? Our culture and laws are different. It's that simple!



I guess the Danes are a little too slow in catching on to "Slander" and "Defamation" of Character :lol:


----------



## crazyevildude

*UofT* said:


> Acts such as those by the Journalists should be under greater scrutiny. North American Media is also considered "Free" but taking shots at cultures/religions and creed wont' get you anywhere here.
> 
> Retribution by any means necessary regardless of inducive generalizations.


Well America is not as free as it likes to believe anyway.

But you can report anything you like in America however you like. Whether anyone listens or likes you for, as in Denmark, is a seperate issue.

Look at stormfront.org if you don't believe me (Beware it is probably the most racist organisation I know of started by an actual KKK member, it is shock and dispicable what is talked about there, I tend to visit when I need a reminder how many shocking stupid and worthless people live on this planet ).
Also the KKK are allowed to hold demonstrations in America (as is anyone else) I've seen a video from San Fransisco of them doing it. They weren't very popular, and they got alot of insults. But they are still allowed to do it.

What this newspaper has done is wrong, there is no question there. It has upset ALOT of people. But it is not Denmarks fault, and it is crazy to act out against a whole nation for the actions of a few. Encourage people to boycott the newpaper that did it (even it's parent company if it has one) but whats the point in bringing a bunch of people who could well be as easily offended as you by it into the equation?


----------



## reignman

*UofT* said:


> I guess the Danes are a little too slow in catching on to "Slander" and "Defamation" of Character :lol:


:lol:

Western guys, all of us want democracy and freedom, right? If so, don't interfere with our culture and laws. Please.

If they still think that it's not crime, they should try to publish it here or in other muslim countries. So they will see, it's crime or not


----------



## reignman

By the way, what is KKK?

???


----------



## eklips

racism is also forbiden by law in here (although we see racist bullshit in the media all the time) is it the case in Denmark?


----------



## occhi azzurri

If you don't like the company of danes, I suggest you stop posting in this thread.. No one's forcing you to reply... to tell you the truth, I'm getting tired of your stupid and ignorant and GENERALIZING comments...


----------



## crazyevildude

reignman said:


> By the way, what is KKK?
> 
> ???


Klu Klux Klan. Very evil organisation from Americas past. Mostly prodominate in the 50's and 60's I believe (really weren't for an end to segragation etc) but they were around long before then. They murdered many black people in some horrerdous ways. And did lots of other not very nice stuff.

Bits of them are left today but thankfull not much. As I said it was one of their members who found stormfront.org (Don Black, An ironic name for a racist pig really ). 

Wikipedia entry http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klu_Klux_Klan


----------



## reignman

oh Ok, I know Klu Klux Klan 

Thanks.


----------



## montecristo

occhi azzurri said:


> If you don't like the company of danes, I suggest you stop posting in this thread.. No one's forcing you to reply... to tell you the truth, I'm getting tired of your stupid and ignorant and GENERALIZING comments...



Maybe you forget to be hosted in the UAE forum....


----------



## *UofT*

montecristo said:


> Maybe you forget to be hosted in the UAE forum....



:lol:


----------



## crazyevildude

occhi azzurri said:


> If you don't like the company of danes, I suggest you stop posting in this thread.. No one's forcing you to reply... to tell you the truth, I'm getting tired of your stupid and ignorant and GENERALIZING comments...


Umm...do bare in mind you are in the middle east section, not the European section.


----------



## reignman

It seems that occhi joined SSC today (maybe tonight) so it shows all of us, the power of boycott. 

A radio message:
-We Need Assistance 

(just an irony)


----------



## crazyevildude

virtual said:


> racism is also forbiden by law in here (although we see racist bullshit in the media all the time) is it the case in Denmark?


Are you sure it is? I'm sure inciting racial hatred is. But surely white supremicists (sp?) I.E. Racists, are allowed to voice their opinions even if the majority of decent French people ignore them?

I think it's important to bare in mind that this cartoons are meant to be 'comical' Albiet very bad taste humour. But they are not meant to be taken as seriously racist. There is always the danger some idiots will take them litrally but there's not much you can do about that.


----------



## kingdomca

Denmark will not apologise because there is nothing to apoligise for.

People should consider WHY the paper did this?? 
thats far far far more relevant than this nonsense

And the idea that any boycot will change this stance is just ridiculous.

Denmark could balance any loss by, for instance, cutting our massive aid to muslim countries, but we are not even going to do that.
We will continue to pump millions into Palestine, probably no matter how much they boycot in saudi arabia because of us being apparently being anti-muslim.


----------



## montecristo

IF not anti muslim, surely arrogant.


----------



## crazyevildude

kingdomca said:


> Denmark will not apologise because there is nothing to apoligise for.
> 
> People should consider WHY the paper did this??
> thats far far far more relevant than this nonsense
> 
> And the idea that any boycot will change this stance is just ridiculous.
> 
> Denmark could balance any loss by, for instance, cutting our massive aid to muslim countries, but we are not even going to do that.
> We will continue to pump millions into Palestine, probably no matter how much they boycot in saudi arabia because of us being apparently being anti-muslim.


Why did the paper do this?

Was it just meant as humour?
Someone mentioned earlier it was an experiment to see how freedom of speach is doing in Denmark.

I certianly don't believe there intent was to incourage people to hate Muslims. Although I think they knew it would cause offence.


----------



## crazyevildude

montecristo said:


> IF not anti muslim, surely arrogant.


It really isn't anti muslim. It's not meant to be taken seriously, you have to understand that.
The types of Cartoons are always in newspapers all over the west, and are often over very offensive topics. It just happened to be Islam this time, they did not mean to give you any worse treatment than they have given others really.


----------



## *UofT*

crazyevildude said:


> It really isn't anti muslim.



To you that might be the case but to Muslims it is.


----------



## reignman

I am sure majority of Denmark and Norway people aren't anti-muslim. But not that caricaturists. I think they have racist thoughts about muslims.

If you and others stop to defend them, you will look more rational i think.


----------



## montecristo

crazyevildude said:


> It really isn't anti muslim. It's not meant to be taken seriously, you have to understand that.
> The types of Cartoons are always in newspapers all over the west, and are often over very offensive topics. It just happened to be Islam this time, they did not mean to give you any worse treatment than they have given others really.


I meant the danish people posting here if they maybe are not anti islamic they are surely arrogant.


----------



## kingdomca

the paper did it because free speech is under threat in Denmark because of extreme muslims attacking people, (primarily non-extremist muslims) who break religious laws.

I think the concrete reason was a book where no one dared make illustrations because they feared being attacked. The paper wanted to challenge this and asked 12 people to make each their illustration.

According to a danish muslim MP, only a few 1 or 2 could be considered insulting. Now they have all received death threats.


----------



## occhi azzurri

I didn't forget that I'm in the Middle Eastern forum, thank you very much.. so you can all stop laughing... and oh, I didn't tell you to leave this forum, how could I, this is the internet and everyone has the right to be here.. it's kinda like the danish society.. everyone can live there, and they can say whatever they like... it's what we call freedom, democracy, modern life.... please don't get my statements all twisted....


----------



## occhi azzurri

Montecristo<<<< How are the danes posting here arrogant??? In what way?? please tell me... They are not any more arrogant than the arabs posting here, and you.... of course we're trying to defend ourselves like everyone else.. but that's not arrogant.. at least we don't get easily insulted... then we would surely have a problem, I think!!


----------



## smussuw

what is the point of this thread now?

We will boycott those producs and this is purely our problem. :cheers:


----------



## crazyevildude

reignman said:


> I am sure majority of Denmark and Norway people aren't anti-muslim. But not that caricaturists. I think they have racist thoughts about muslims.
> 
> If you and others stop to defend them, you will look more rational i think.


I disagree. Look at the reseasons they did it. They were trying to be controversal. Although I'm sure they didn't mean to cause quite this much of reaction. Yes it was poor judgement by the paper but it doesn't mean they are actually racist. Stupid perhaps for not realiseing what would happen.

Making racists jokes does not make you a racist, As long as they are jokes and everyone knows they are jokes then it's ok. It's like making a joke about any other offensive topic (there is very little I've not joked about, yet you'll be hard pressed to find someone more anti-racist considering I don't believe borders should even exist . Of course when you make offensive jokes you need to be aware of who's going to here them. Making them freely availible in a newspaper is not always wise.

They are guilty of a lack of judgement at most. I understand that it's deeply offensive to you, of course it is. But you are taking it the wrong way. (it would be offensive anyway, but less so).


----------



## *UofT*

crazyevildude said:


> I meant western and Arabic actually but yeah sure why not .
> 
> I thought you lived in the U.S anyway? Ah well.



Naw, Grew up in Toronto.

My Father actually did his Thesis in Cardiff by the way. Lolz Small world we live in.


----------



## *UofT*

crazyevildude said:


> If you believe the media over here then yes, they are **rolls eyes** And all Immigrants are taking our benefits...and God there arn't half some idiots in the world. It must be part of the critieria of being tabloid journalist "Must have IQ equvilent to that of a sponge"



Yah but the UK in general is very impressive in upholding rights of minorities, London is one of the most mature multicultural cities by far. What do you think would of happened if these cartoons were published in one of UK's papers?


----------



## kingdomca

*UofT* said:


> Honestly, Its not like i'm actually going to Boycott Danish goods, I am well aware of the fact that the Government has been apologetic and that suffices for me.
> 
> But I'm asking What did you expect Muslim countries to do in response to this?
> 
> Its not surprising, we have seen the boycott of Coke.


We probably didnt think they would take an interest in a danish debate about freedom of speech.
This has happened in a climate where people were suddenly becoming afraid of actions that might cause repercusions from extremist muslims and the paper challenged that.
You have to understand Denmark is not impressed when Hitzb-ut-tahrir can gather 1,000 strong rallies to preach their desire to overturn danish democracy.
Perhaps I would hope they would somehow be embarrased by so many extremists in Denmark giving islam a bad name.

This boycot will not change anything in Denmark, though muslim faith organisations in Denmark are frustrated because its no fun for them.


----------



## prsn41ife

*UofT* said:


> Well I just find it odd that Persians on these forums have little or no knowledge about Islam a religion that dominates their country.


no we have plenty of knowledge, we just dont consider our religion.

you would be surprised how many iranians come to the west wearing the hijab, then after a year taking it off! when givin the choice, most iranians would give up islam.

most iranians dont practice islam, they may call themselves muslim but that is only because they dont want to get persecuted for being atheist, or bahai or not a muslim.


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Did they apologize yet ? i am not up to date as you can see !


----------



## prsn41ife

Dubai_Boy said:


> Did they apologize yet ? i am not up to date as you can see !


why should the governments apologise for something that a person did? this is what i dont understand. make the people who made these apologise, not the countries!


----------



## kingdomca

crazyevildude said:


> It is far from all Muslims that act like that now is it? I mean if you want to be like that a group that has been mentioned alot in here the KKK started out as and always claimed to be a christian organisation. Does that mean that christian agree with the horrific murders they carried out? I doubt it somehow. Every religion has its extreme factions, not just Islam. and it is terribly misguided to believe otherwise.


please name one extremist christian organisation in Denmark?????

there isnt any.

We do however, have many thousands who support extremist muslim organistions. This is just a sad fact. Its quite surprising to me that there is no similar organisation targetting them. One of the reasons is probably that they are challenged more openly in the media than they are in other countries.

Its wrong to ignore these things.

In sweden you would be very unlikely to see these drawings, however they have far more race/religious related violence.


----------



## crazyevildude

*UofT* said:


> Yah but the UK in general is very impressive in upholding rights of minorities, London is one of the most mature multicultural cities by far. What do you think would of happened if these cartoons were published in one of UK's papers?


I'm not really sure, I think there would be strong critisism from Muslim communities, as well as other Racial equality organisation. But I think it would have blown over fairly quickly, there would have been an apology 'We didn't mean to cause so much offence blah blah" perhaps. 
I think this may have happened in Denmark if it hadn't been brought to the attention of native Islamic countries. To them this kind of behaviour is not normal, and hence the shock and outrage is bound to be greater. I'm also sure some of the media over there did Sensationalise it somewhat. Even the arabic news agency that origionally published the storey in the middle east has said that.
To be honest, I think alot of this is a culture clash. As much as Muslims in Denmark are offended, as they would be here, because they have seen this sort of thing done before to other groups (Although maybe not to such a severe extent) and just accept it as part of life that is not meant to be taking too seriously.

And that's cool that your Father did his thesis here. It is indeed a very small world. I meet a surprising number of people who've been to Cardiff in all kinds of strange places. Although I imagine it's changed alot since he was here :cheers:


----------



## shugs

yep i completely agree with this boycotte, u go ppl!!!!


----------



## fahed

Mr smart17, it is because their government approved of that.


----------



## prsn41ife

fahed said:


> Mr smart17, it is because their government approved of that.


no, ITS CALLED FREEDOM OF SPEECH!!! but you wouldnt know about that living in the UAE now would you?

FREEDOM OF SPEECH IS WHAT MAKES LIVING IN THE WEST A WHOLE LOT BETTER THAN LIVING IN THE MIDDLE EAST.


----------



## crazyevildude

kingdomca said:


> please name one extremist christian organisation in Denmark?????
> 
> there isnt any.
> 
> We do however, have many thousands who support extremist muslim organistions. This is just a sad fact. Its quite surprising to me that there is no similar organisation targetting them. One of the reasons is probably that they are challenged more openly in the media than they are in other countries.
> 
> Its wrong to ignore these things.
> 
> In sweden you would be very unlikely to see these drawings, however they have far more race/religious related violence.


I bet there are extreme christian groups if you look hard enough. It just happens that it's a more prolific time for Islamic extremism. Christian extremes have all but died out. But there are still some around (IRA for example).

Also there are plenty of people who in Denmark who are racists against Muslims as well as vice-verser.
http://www.stormfront.org/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=44
There's the link the the Scandanavian section of Stormfront...I imagine there are some Danish people on there. But just like with Muslims it is a minority and does not reflect the real situation.


----------



## nomarandlee

crazyevildude said:


> I wouldn't describe 9-11 as an attack on a religion. But there we go.
> 
> I can understand why they are upset. But you are correct, it is not Denmarks place to apogolise for the actions of a tiny number of its citizens.



I think you argue it certainly was. Would they have ever done that to Dubai or Cairo no matter how bad the goverments were? In an answer no because they wouldn't kill what they see as 3,000 innocent Muslims. Of course they didn't have such a problem with killing "infidels".


----------



## Essa

no more Danish products. They should blame nobody but themselves if osama bombed them, messing with the person of prophet mohammed is a big no no.


----------



## crazyevildude

fahed said:


> Mr smart17, it is because their government approved of that.


The government did no such thing

Infact the government has apologised for the offence caused by the newspaper article (And there's the answer to your question Dubai_boy the government apologised long ago)

They can not however, denounce the comments made, because they did not makes them. And Danish citizens are free to say what they like. It would require a change in Danish law for them to denounce what the newspaper said.


----------



## prsn41ife

^^ some people cant understand democracy. they have never tasted it so it doesnt surprise me. all they know is dictatorship, so they assume the governments are always responsible.


----------



## crazyevildude

nomarandlee said:


> I think you argue it certainly was. Would they have ever done that to Dubai or Cairo no matter how bad the goverments were? In an answer no because they wouldn't kill what they see as 3,000 innocent Muslims. Of course they didn't have such a problem with killing "infidels".


Tragically you are mistaken. The extremist element often consider those who are not as extremist as them nearly as bad as those who are not Muslim. Hence why there are bombings all over the middle east..far more so than in the west. they just don't get blanket news coverage.


----------



## crazyevildude

Essa said:


> no more Danish products. They should blame nobody but themselves if osama bombed them, messing with the person of prophet mohammed is a big no no.


Now that is just idiotic aswell.

So if I come bomb Dubai you'll have no one to blame but yourselves because a Dubai citizen was involved in the 9-11 attacks there for everyone Dubai must be guilty. I'm sorry, but that is just Pathetic.

This was said by a group of about 20 people in a country of millions, why are you take it out on a whole nation? It's mindless, really.


----------



## crazyevildude

prsn41ife said:


> ^^ some people cant understand democracy. they have never tasted it so it doesnt surprise me. all they know is dictatorship, so they assume the governments are always responsible.


Meh, I do not believe that capitalism and Democracy are the only ways to run a country. And I don't think the west is right to go around preaching to everyone.


----------



## kingdomca

crazyevildude said:


> I bet there are extreme christian groups if you look hard enough. It just happens that it's a more prolific time for Islamic extremism. Christian extremes have all but died out. But there are still some around (IRA for example).
> 
> Also there are plenty of people who in Denmark who are racists against Muslims as well as vice-verser.
> http://www.stormfront.org/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=44
> There's the link the the Scandanavian section of Stormfront...I imagine there are some Danish people on there. But just like with Muslims it is a minority and does not reflect the real situation.


Of course there are sad racists in denmark but there is no christian organisation. There may be some tiny right-wing groups who sometimes shout at similar left wing groups, though leass than in most countries and I dont think it has much to do with racism.

There are however a very substantial minority of extremist muslims supporting terrible organisations. to deny this is wrong. They are quite large and recruit openly in high schools etc. they make it difficult to be a normal muslim. 
Denmark tries to deal with this no matter what others say. As much as I admire the UK, I am not sure they are doing enough. We do not want these fanatical environments to thrive.

One of the danish MPs I admire the most is a muslim who stands up to these extremists and their declared plans to overthrow dansih democarcies. This has led to him receiving hate mail, death threats etc but he doesnt yield. Respect.

Far too many overseas muslim simply dont understand these issues and inadvertently support extremists against the majority of muslims.


----------



## shugs

cphdude said:


> yeah, people normaly have, in one way or another...still, we thank you...
> 
> Though i guess there wont be much boykoting of carlsberg in the middleeast...


hehehe i like Carlsberg Export the ads over here say "the daines hate to see it leave" its sooo funny :lol:


----------



## cphdude

shugs said:


> well its 4.30am here so it must be 5.30am where u r so im more awake than u r... meh :tongue2: :jk: common mate u gotta admit all religions must be respected u shouldnt reduce urself to what the extremists say, its lowering ur own pride, also its taking the piss out of 99.9% of ppl who dont think like the extremists, theres NO NEED for it


respected to a certain degree. But not when thet respect goes against the free speach of free people, living in a free country. Im sorry people are offended, but i dont answer to you...


----------



## *UofT*

prsn41ife said:


> exaclty, people in iran say they are muslim for one reason and that is because they would get persecuted if they said they werent muslim!
> 
> Uoft doesnt know this, he thinks that iranians are muslim by choice.
> 
> like i said, iranians come to the west wearing the hijab, then they end up taking it off because they have a choice.



wtf.. I live in Toronto do you know how many Farsi friends I have??

Bahaii's, communists, shahi's, Muslims, etc. etc. 

Gee Persian why don't you try going to the country side or any one of Major Iranian city that has a shia Shrine and you tell me if the people are Anti Islamic.


----------



## prsn41ife

*UofT* said:


> wtf.. I live in Toronto do you know how many Farsi friends I have??
> 
> Bahaii's, communists, shahi's, Muslims, etc. etc.
> 
> Gee Persian why don't you try going to the country side or any one of Major Iranian city that has a shia Shrine and you tell me if the people are Anti Islamic.


infact, i went to a village near a town of 50,000 poeple. the villagers just went on with their daily lives. but when we went inside the town, we saw women dressed like the women in tehran, we saw shops selling western items everywhere, we saw satellite dishes on top of the roofs, and when people found out that i came from america, the first thing they said to me was this:

"tell bush that we want nothing to do with these mullahs."

Uoft, please dont argue with me about my own country, i think i know it better than you do 

and qom is the last city left in iran where everyone is religous. mashad, which is supposed to be the holiest city in iran, is now swarming with liberal people and liberal thoughts. i went there this summer and trust me, it was far from what it used to be 10 years ago. so again, iran is more secular than it is islamic, and the iranian people want it to be secular.


----------



## wolfman

ppl boycott other products for lesser reasons, also this arguement is on a higher ethical plain than islam/arabs vs "the west" its about "freedom" and if using that freedom means offending/opressing others then its not freedom, i mean put urself in that position, u have to think about things from both sides, i agree u should defend ur nation but theres nothing wrong admiting some thing is wrong and has sinister intentions of spreading racial hatred! i mean saying stuff like the prophet raped women is seriously wrong man!!!!!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## cphdude

shugs said:


> hehehe i like Carlsberg Export the ads over here say "the daines hate to see it leave" its sooo funny :lol:


It is a bit better then the original one. And since it was for export, for a while you could not get them here, and today it is still only avileble in bars and restaurants, not in supermarkets...Perhaps that gives it an exclusive reputation, it doesnt fully deserve, i dont know...Still, its a great beer.... :cheers:


----------



## DonQui

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=7163828#post7163828

The counter-boycott begins.


----------



## wolfman

ppl boycott other products for lesser reasons, also this arguement is on a higher ethical plain than islam/arabs vs "the west" its about "freedom" and if using that freedom means offending/opressing others then its not freedom, i mean put urself in that position, u have to think about things from both sides, i agree u should defend ur nation but theres nothing wrong admiting some thing is wrong and has sinister intentions of spreading racial hatred! i mean saying stuff like the prophet raped women is seriously wrong man!!!!!!![/QUOTE]


Could not have said it better Shugs 
Sorry for the previous Post


----------



## crazyevildude

shugs said:


> well its 4.30am here so it must be 5.30am where u r so im more awake than u r... meh :tongue2: :jk: common mate u gotta admit all religions must be respected u shouldnt reduce urself to what the extremists say, its lowering ur own pride, also its taking the piss out of 99.9% of ppl who dont think like the extremists, theres NO NEED for it


There's no need to take the piss out of anyone. I do it purely for humour. It's just the way I am. I don't do it to offend people. Alot of it is kept to myself, or with friends. it's not mallicious or intended to hurt people. Every single soul on earth, regardless of religion, culture whatever deserves an equally amount of repect. Unless they do things to earn more respect or do things to lose my respect (I tend to look at repect as a scale rather than just respect and disrespect). But if I'm not offending anyone (which I rarly am) and I'm joking I don't see it as desrespectful. Perhaps I a flawed view. But I like my dark sense of humour and I'm keeping it goddamnit .

As I said, in side a serious discussion such as this one, I will always maintain my standards and respect people. But outside of that I say and think whatever happens to pop into my mind :d.

Anyway...Bed!

*One more thing, because no one has answered it yet. Why does anyone want to boycott products that have nothing to do with this newspaper or cartoons that were made. This is the only part I don't really understand....*


----------



## *UofT*

prsn41ife said:


> infact, i went to a village near a town of 50,000 poeple. the villagers just went on with their daily lives. but when we went inside the town, we saw women dressed like the women in tehran, we saw shops selling western items everywhere, we saw satellite dishes on top of the roofs, and when people found out that i came from america, the first thing they said to me was this:
> 
> "tell bush that we want nothing to do with these mullahs."
> 
> Uoft, please dont argue with me about my own country, i think i know it better than you do
> 
> and qom is the last city left in iran where everyone is religous. mashad, which is supposed to be the holiest city in iran, is now swarming with liberal people and liberal thoughts. i went there this summer and trust me, it was far from what it used to be 10 years ago. so again, iran is more secular than it is islamic, and the iranian people want it to be secular.



What city is this? , You do realize any b.s. I hear from you I can check up on it. I have friends that go to Iran on an annual basis.

So dont try to talk too much smack bro :lol:


----------



## prsn41ife

*UofT* said:


> What city is this? , You do realize any b.s. I hear from you I can check up on it. I have friends that go to Iran on an annual basis.
> 
> So dont try to talk too much smack bro :lol:


go ahead and ask them. your religous friends will tell you how disgusted they are of the way iran is becoming unislamic.

your non religous friends will tell you how much iran is become un islamic and how good that is.

and the non religous out number the religous.

im not making anything up, im only telling you about what i heard and saw in person!


----------



## shugs

*UofT* said:


> wtf.. I live in Toronto do you know how many Farsi friends I have??
> 
> Bahaii's, communists, shahi's, Muslims, etc. etc.
> 
> Gee Persian why don't you try going to the country side or any one of Major Iranian city that has a shia Shrine and you tell me if the people are Anti Islamic.


oh ok so a 20 year old who wants to drink go clubbing, dance have non marital sex is sooooooooooo islamic :bash: i suggest u get a visa, buy a ticket go to tehran, shiraz, all of shomal (caspian sea region) tiny vilages in gilan where women dont even wear hejab... see for urself!


----------



## cphdude

prsn41ife said:


> infact, i went to a village near a town of 50,000 poeple. the villagers just went on with their daily lives. but when we went inside the town, we saw women dressed like the women in tehran, we saw shops selling western items everywhere, we saw satellite dishes on top of the roofs, and when people found out that i came from america, the first thing they said to me was this:
> 
> "tell bush that we want nothing to do with these mullahs."
> 
> Uoft, please dont argue with me about my own country, i think i know it better than you do
> 
> .


well, thats the stories we have been hearing a lot pf in the last few years, especially with the young people. I have no idea if they are true though...


----------



## prsn41ife

cphdude said:


> well, thats the stories we have been hearing a lot pf in the last few years, especially with the young people. I have no idea if they are true though...


trust me they are true! i wish i could reveal more info about the places and people involved but some of them live in iran, and this so called islamic regime will kill them, torture them, or imprison them for the things they do.


----------



## *UofT*

shugs said:


> oh ok so a 20 year old who wants to drink go clubbing, dance have non marital sex is sooooooooooo islamic :bash: i suggest u get a visa, buy a ticket go to tehran, shiraz, all of shomal (caspian sea region) tiny vilages in gilan where women dont even wear hejab... see for urself!



That's not the point, its fine if they are living liberal lives, Hell you go to a village in pakistan and you won't see women in hijab either.

What i'm trying to get to you guys is this.

I am well aware of the liberal nature of Iranians, but I wouldn't go as far as saying that Iranians HATE ISLAM<<.


----------



## cphdude

prsn41ife said:


> go ahead and ask them. your religous friends will tell you how disgusted they are of the way iran is becoming unislamic.
> 
> your non religous friends will tell you how much iran is become un islamic and how good that is.
> 
> and the non religous out number the religous.
> 
> im not making anything up, im only telling you about what i heard and saw in person!


now if only the west will stay out and let them make their own changes....Or maybe not, i dont know...Its late, and i am not that smart to begin with....


----------



## prsn41ife

shugs said:


> oh ok so a 20 year old who wants to drink go clubbing, dance have non marital sex is sooooooooooo islamic :bash: i suggest u get a visa, buy a ticket go to tehran, shiraz, all of shomal (caspian sea region) tiny vilages in gilan where women dont even wear hejab... see for urself!


drugs and alcohol are very easy to get in iran. how islamic! there is obviosly a lot of demand for drug dealers and alcohol smugglers to rish their lives in bringing that stuff to iran.


----------



## shugs

seriously, i got back from iran about a month ago, MONTOS HAVE BEEN REPLACED BY JACKETS!!!! head showls only cover the middle of the head and hair is out from the front and the back. oh btw, UofT ur Bahaii freinds wont tell u the truth, i am Bahaii and i kno how much practicing bahaii kids bullshit... thats y i stay away from them, they r almost like Zionists... seriously


----------



## prsn41ife

*UofT* said:


> That's not the point, its fine if they are living liberal lives, Hell you go to a village in pakistan and you won't see women in hijab either.
> 
> What i'm trying to get to you guys is this.
> 
> I am well aware of the liberal nature of Iranians, but I wouldn't go as far as saying that Iranians HATE ISLAM<<.


iranians dont hate islam, they just wouldnt be muslims if they had a choice to be bahai or christian. 

but there are a minority that are religous, but most arent.

infact, gues what the fastest growing religion in iran is....

its christianity.


----------



## cphdude

prsn41ife said:


> trust me they are true! i wish i could reveal more info about the places and people involved but some of them live in iran, and this so called islamic regime will kill them, torture them, or imprison them for the things they do.


I hope so. While people talked about kuwait and dubai and later iraq as the future in a free middle east, i always talked about iran, mainly because of the stories i kept hearing. But then it stoped for a while, and now we are hearing them again more and more...Good news....


----------



## shugs

prsn41ife said:


> drugs and alcohol are very easy to get in iran. how islamic! there is obviosly a lot of demand for drug dealers and alcohol smugglers to rish their lives in bringing that stuff to iran.


yeh yeh $10 for 6gramms of prime afghani hashish, over 4 MILLION HEROIN ADDICTS in iran... also how islamic. 1.5ltrs of bootleg vodka, distributed and made by armenians is $4 ITS EVEN DELIVERED TO UR DOOR!!!!


----------



## prsn41ife

shugs said:


> seriously, i got back from iran about a month ago, MONTOS HAVE BEEN REPLACED BY JACKETS!!!! head showls only cover the middle of the head and hair is out from the front and the back. oh btw, UofT ur Bahaii freinds wont tell u the truth, i am Bahaii and i kno how much practicing bahaii kids bullshit... thats y i stay away from them, they r almost like Zionists... seriously


i hear that gays are increasing in iran too, especially lesbianism, but im not sure.

my family, when i was in iran, showed me this park where the gay men of tehran usually go, but it was night so we didnt get to go check it out to see if it was true or not.


----------



## KristofferM

crazyevildude said:


> The government did no such thing
> 
> Infact the government has apologised for the offence caused by the newspaper article (And there's the answer to your question Dubai_boy the government apologised long ago)
> 
> They can not however, denounce the comments made, because they did not makes them. And Danish citizens are free to say what they like. It would require a change in Danish law for them to denounce what the newspaper said.


The Norwegian Government issued a sort of apology to a number of countries, by way of "secret instuctions" issued to certain levels of the diplomatic corps. It doesn't mean that the Danish government did the same.

with regards,
Kristoffer Mogensen


----------



## prsn41ife

cphdude said:


> I hope so. While people talked about kuwait and dubai and later iraq as the future in a free middle east, i always talked about iran, mainly because of the stories i kept hearing. But then it stoped for a while, and now we are hearing them again more and more...Good news....


iran would have been a democracy today if the west hadnt overthrown mossadegh!

iran is the only country in the region where democracy evolved! iran actually developed its own democracy, it wasnt forced by a western nation, it wasnt influecned by a western nation, it was IRANIAN EVOLUTION!

but the west had to come and mess that up :sleepy:


----------



## *UofT*

KristofferM said:


> The Norwegian Government issued a sort of apology to a number of countries, by way of "secret instuctions" issued to certain levels ofthis doesn't mean that the Danish government did the same.
> 
> with regards,
> Kristoffer Mogensen



Ohh it was the Norwegians, I knew one of the governments or the other did make an attempt to apologize.


----------



## shugs

cphdude said:


> I hope so. While people talked about kuwait and dubai and later iraq as the future in a free middle east, i always talked about iran, mainly because of the stories i kept hearing. But then it stoped for a while, and now we are hearing them again more and more...Good news....


iran will one day be restored to its former glory, its only a blip in history, iran has had many of these in the past 4000 years, i have hope, it cant stay like this forever  

oh btw UofT no iranians dont hate islam yet the 60% of the population who r the youth would rather be secular... its only a matter of time


----------



## shugs

prsn41ife said:


> i hear that gays are increasing in iran too, especially lesbianism, but im not sure.
> 
> my family, when i was in iran, showed me this park where the gay men of tehran usually go, but it was night so we didnt get to go check it out to see if it was true or not.


OMG!! go to the abbas abad bridge...  obvious transvestites walking round every where, my "gf" in iran took me there cos i didnt believe her when she told me... it was weird


----------



## KristofferM

*UofT* said:


> Ohh it was the Norwegians, I knew one of the governments or the other did make an attempt to apologize.


Yeah, isn't it nice to get those things sorted out?

Rgds.
Kristoffer Mogensen


----------



## cphdude

prsn41ife said:


> iran would have been a democracy today if the west hadnt overthrown mossadegh!
> 
> iran is the only country in the region where democracy evolved! iran actually developed its own democracy, it wasnt forced by a western nation, it wasnt influecned by a western nation, it was IRANIAN EVOLUTION!
> 
> but the west had to come and mess that up :sleepy:


Exactly...And that what i am a little afraid will happen again soon, coursing a huge backlass against the west or anything other the the current clima.

I read an article the other day, and the conclusion was that the iranien president was keen on a war, so that he could use it to whipe out the democtratic forces in the country and rejuvenate the country and islam, and create anti american and anti western sentiment...


----------



## prsn41ife

cphdude said:


> Exactly...And that what i am a little afraid will happen again soon, coursing a huge backlass against the west or anything other the the current clima.
> 
> I read an article the other day, and the conclusion was that the iranien president was keen on a war, so that he could use it to whipe out the democtratic forces in the country and rejuvenate the country and islam, and create anti american and anti western sentiment...


those types of articles arent based on fact, they are called editorials, they are basically one person giving his point of view on a subject.

those stories are bogus. ahmadinejad is doing goods things for iran, excpet he is a little crazy and makes crazy remarks (like the holocaust remark).

he has no power to start a war, he doesnt even control the military, the supreme leader controls the military.

ahmadinejad is fighting corruption in iran, tightening the traffic rules, increasing privatisation, and helping the poor.

he is just too religous. thats the only problem.


----------



## DonQui

prsn41ife said:


> ahmadinejad is fighting corruption in iran, tightening the traffic rules, increasing privatisation, and helping the poor.


:applause:


----------



## Towers

DonQui said:


> :applause:


i thought your country wants to kill him :bash:


----------



## DonQui

Towers said:


> i thought your country wants to kill him :bash:


:crazy:


----------



## Towers

DonQui said:


> :crazy:


your mom :bash:


----------



## *UofT*

DonQui said:


> :crazy:



Always knew you were crazy and sort of out of the box, Thanks for letting us know :cheer:


----------



## shugs

prsn41ife said:


> those types of articles arent based on fact, they are called editorials, they are basically one person giving his point of view on a subject.
> 
> those stories are bogus. ahmadinejad is doing goods things for iran, excpet he is a little crazy and makes crazy remarks (like the holocaust remark).
> 
> he has no power to start a war, he doesnt even control the military, the supreme leader controls the military.
> 
> ahmadinejad is fighting corruption in iran, tightening the traffic rules, increasing privatisation, and helping the poor.
> 
> he is just too religous. thats the only problem.


yeh ur right, even Khatami who was the most favoured president allowed the nation to become even more lawless, atleast ahmadi is trying to restore some law iran had during the shahs reign, also helping the poor


----------



## DonQui

*UofT* said:


> Always knew you were crazy and sort of out of the box, Thanks for letting us know :cheer:


:nono:

I was calling Tower crazy. we don't do the head-of-state killing thing, anymore at least.


----------



## DonQui

Towers said:


> your mom :bash:


:kiss:


----------



## Towers

DonQui said:


> :nono:
> 
> I was calling Tower crazy. we don't do the head-of-state killing thinkg, anymore at leasts.


lol, CIA is from your country which secretly kills so many important people


----------



## DonQui

Towers said:


> lol, CIA is from your country which secretly kills so many important people


You should try to learn how a free press operates. As opposed to the state-run propagand mills that exist in the Middle East. And wow, we just managaed to get back on topic.

Yay freedom of speech in Scandinavia!

:cheer:


----------



## Köbtke

*UofT* said:


> Well Congratulations Denmark!!
> 
> In exercising the Freedom of Speech in Parallel to the same Hate filled Nonsensical bullshit that comes out of the KKK.
> 
> WOW amazing company to be with!! :cheer: :cheer:


Yes it is, even if your views are hateful, you're free to express them. 
And well, the KKK doesn't opperate here, but we do have a "neo"-Nazi party, and they're free to express themselves (although they have gotten finesw etc. for overly discriminating speech and threats,) just as Hizb-Ut-Tahrir was free to opperate here before they started dishing out threats.

And I don't think an American (I think I remember you being American anyway, sorry if you're not) should get started about shoddy journalism  Denmark has one of the best enviroments for journalism in the World. One of the most or the most free press, and probably one of the most unbiased medie-sections in the World.


----------



## DonQui

LordMarshall said:


> Thanks Warmonger but I prefer societal peace over conflict prone chaos that your peddling


:stupid:


----------



## LordMarshall

nice come back

but got to work on the delivery. :weirdo:


----------



## *UofT*

LordMarshall said:


> nice come back
> 
> but got to work on the delivery. :weirdo:



Your light years ahead in civility compared to Don Qui my Bosniak Bro, sadly enough Don Qui is a classical visigoth that takes pride in wiping out Muslim Andalusians in 1492, You dont need to waste your time with him.


----------



## *UofT*

Köbtke said:


> Yes it is, even if your views are hateful, you're free to express them.
> And well, the KKK doesn't opperate here, but we do have a "neo"-Nazi party, and they're free to express themselves (although they have gotten finesw etc. for overly discriminating speech and threats,) just as Hizb-Ut-Tahrir was free to opperate here before they started dishing out threats.
> 
> And I don't think an American (I think I remember you being American anyway, sorry if you're not) should get started about shoddy journalism  Denmark has one of the best enviroments for journalism in the World. One of the most or the most free press, and probably one of the most unbiased medie-sections in the World.



I'm Canadian :| not american oke:

I did enjoy my time in Dallas though :lol:

Just because you have the right to express doesn't mean you should do it all the time...


----------



## LordMarshall

1492 i actually see him marching in 1095 under the popes banner. and strikes me as a type that would enjoy it.


----------



## *UofT*

LordMarshall said:


> 1492 i actually see him marching in 1095 under the popes banner. and strikes me as a type that would enjoy it.



I won't be surprised at all :lol:


----------



## DonQui

*UofT* said:


> Your light years ahead in civility compared to Don Qui my Bosniak Bro, sadly enough Don Qui is a classical visigoth that takes pride in wiping out Muslim Andalusians in 1492, You dont need to waste your time with him.


:rofl:

They were not wiped out. They had their asses handed to them and fled across the straits of Gibraltar.

And just for future reference, calling me a Visigoth is as useful as calling Bush an Angle or a Jute.


----------



## Ben_Burj

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## DonQui

LordMarshall said:


> nice come back
> 
> but got to work on the delivery. :weirdo:


I don't give people whose first post towards me accuses me of being a war mongerer the courtesy of a more thoughtful response.

:kiss:


----------



## LordMarshall

^^
















don’t worry buddy takes more then your "thoughtful" responses to rattle me


----------



## *UofT*

DonQui said:


> :rofl:
> 
> They were not wiped out. They had their asses handed to them and fled across the straits of Gibraltar.
> 
> And just for future reference, calling me a Visigoth is as useful as calling Bush an Angle or a Jute.



An Inquisition is an Inquisition. Many Muslims were forced to convert and others secretly practiced their religion for years.

Why do you think Spaniards still have names like Salma, Alomar.. Al Omar << to this day 

They weren't done because of how cute the names are :|


----------



## smussuw

edit


----------



## Köbtke

shugs said:


> ok so expressing my freedom of speech would mean i opress other is WRONG!!! christianity says turn the other cheek, just because a groupe of fundi islamist says infedels must die, it doesnt mean u should create racists cartoons, then u r no better than fundamentalists! if expressing ur freedom means hurting others then its not freedom its anarchism!


First of all, most Danes aren't even religious. So Christian values doesn't really apply to Denmark.

Secondly, this case wasn't started by Muslims yelling "infidels muist die!", it was started by what Jyllands-Posten saw as attack or threat on our freedom of speech, which, as I've said hundreds of times, is as holy to us as Mohammed is to Muslims.

Thirdly I disagree: Freedom of speech definately should hold the right to insult, or verbally hurt other people. It shouldn't be law that dictates your moral standings on such mathers, it should be one self. Luckily, 95% of the Danes wouldn't do what Jyllands-Posten did due to common sense and decency, yet I think the ones who do wish to something to the extent of what Jyllands-Postn did, should definately be allowed to.


----------



## DonQui

*UofT* said:


> An Inquisition is an Inquisition. Many Muslims were forced to convert and others secretly practiced their religion for years.
> 
> Why do you think Spaniards still have names like Salma, Alomar.. Al Omar << to this day
> 
> They weren't done because of how cute they are :|


There were given two options: leave Christian Spain or convert. Seems to be more generous than the typical Muslim offer as of late, especially in Sudan.


----------



## smussuw

^ both are a lie


----------



## *UofT*

DonQui said:


> There were given two options: leave Christian Spain or convert. Seems to be more generous than the typical Muslim offer as of late, especially in Sudan.



Ignoramous Darfur at the moment is genocide at a larger scale than Southern Sudan. The chrisitans have arms in the South, the Muslims in Darfur don't have JACK to save themselves from nationalistic sudanese.


----------



## Köbtke

*UofT* said:


> I'm Canadian :| not american oke:
> 
> I did enjoy my time in Dallas though :lol:
> 
> Just because you have the right to express doesn't mean you should do it all the time...


I'm sorry then 

And I agree totally! Just because you have the right doesn't mean you should use it, and 95% of the Danes doesn't. But the 5% or so who wishes to use it should be free to do so. They should just be able to handle the consequences that it brings, and I think Jyllands-Posten have shown they've been ready to accept full responsiblity.


----------



## DonQui

*UofT* said:


> Ignoramous Darfur at the moment is genocide at a larger scale than Southern Sudan. The chrisitans have arms in the South, the Muslims in Darfur don't have JACK to save themselves from nationalistic sudanese.


You talk about an Inquisition where people were given the fundamental right of life (mostly) half a millenium ago.

I challenge you to tell me that what is happening in Sudan with Arabs versus black Christians is justified.

And please stop calling me names. Not only does it disrespect me, it makes you look like a fool.


----------



## *UofT*

DonQui said:


> You talk about an Inquisition where people were given the fundamental right of life (mostly) half a millenium ago.
> 
> I challenge you to tell me that what is happening in Sudan with Arabs versus black Christians is justified.



I don't think you should be arguing about Southern Sudan with me, 

I have done my research and a Canadian Company by the name of Talisman < Energy company... Has forced the government in Sudan to have a level of cease fire in the South.

Regardless what's your point??, Muslims were pillaged in Spain that's a fact your going to have to live up to.


----------



## Kampflamm

> Do you think i can use a pornograpic pic for my bookcover in Denmark? No? I thought Denmark is democratic. What`s with my freedom of expression?


Of course you can. Just look at all the porn mags in Denmark and anyplace else in Europe.

But even if there was a ban, there'd be a simple explanation for it: Pornography is looked down upon in the western world. That's our set of laws, rules and values.


----------



## Tom_Green

Kampflamm said:


> Well that's because you said this:
> 
> _"Do you think that the things that happened 65 years ago in Germany can repeat only in Germany ? Fascist can be found anywhere not only in Germany"_
> 
> 1940: genocide, war against its neighbors etc. Last I checked, Danish troops are not about to invade Flensburg.


 I talked about facism 65 years ago in Germany. I think that today such situations comes in small steps.


----------



## *UofT*

Kampflamm said:


> The Muslim world is shooting itself in the foot with this. The West either laughs at you or sees once again that freedom of speech is not welcome in the Middle East.



Canada is considered Western and last time I checked we had plenty of students signing petitions denouncing the caricatures.


----------



## Tom_Green

Kampflamm said:


> Of course you can. Just look at all the porn mags in Denmark and anyplace else in Europe.


My book would be only in XXX shops.


----------



## FREKI

*UofT* said:


> The largest Dairy farm in the World is located in Saudi Arabia called AL Safa Dairy farms. Go google it.


 Great then why do you guys even buy our milkpowder?

BTW KDD Strawbeey milk is awesome - I wish we had that in Denmark 



*UofT* said:


> Ohhh the thought of uneducated soldiers like you carrying guns in Iraq really makes me feel sorry for the local Iraqi populace.


Hmm... School 1985-1997 College 1997-2000 Basictraining 2000-2001 Armored Infantry 2001-2003 Mission related 4 months Iraq 2003-2004 Iraq again 2004-2005

Hmm....


----------



## Kampflamm

Tom_Green said:


> I talked about facism 65 years ago in Germany. I think that today such situations comes in small steps.


Ehm...so who's boycotting whom again? The Muslims are saying "Muslime wehrt euch, kauft nicht bei Dänen" while the Danes couldn't care less about this situation. If I was you I'd be more concerned about the political situation in the Middle East.

Are political opponents imprisoned in Denmark? What about Muslims or other minorities. 

Note: toughening immigration laws does not mean that a government is fascist. You'd probably call the Bush administration fascist as well even though it more or less supports illegal immigration.


----------



## Kampflamm

*UofT* said:


> Canada is considered Western and last time I checked we had plenty of students signing petitions denouncing the caricatures.


And you can denounce them all you want. That's freedom of speech and expression as well. The Danish paper knew that this was gonna be controversial but it has achieved its aims: It's created a discussion about freedom of speech and the sad self-censorship of some westerners for fear of Muslim reprisals.


----------



## FREKI

Tom_Green said:


> Do you think i can use a pornograpic pic for my bookcover in Denmark? No? I thought Denmark is democratic. What`s with my freedom of expression?


 Ofcause... but if the frontpage features intercourse of closeups of genetarial areas it might have to be put in safe areas in the store to keep it away from children..

Old erotik books - http://www.e-boghandel.dk/sellers/items.asp?show=category&categoryid=1688

New books - http://www.gad.dk/kategorier/kategori.asp?sektion=5&kategori=35

( none of the books are "porn" - this is just erotica )


----------



## Red aRRow

Kampflamm said:


> The Muslim world is shooting itself in the foot with this. The West either laughs at you or sees once again that freedom of speech is not welcome in the Middle East.


The same freedom of speech and expression which allows France to tell people what to wear and what not to wear (headscarves). The same freedom of expression which tells Netherlands to ban a different form of dress?? The same freedom of speech and expression which allows Austria to remove billboards, which they don't like, from all over Vienna???
The same freedom of speech of the 'West' which contemplates them to think about bombing Al-Jazeera offices in the middle east?? Thing is that the 'West' has shot itself in the foot by violating the very principals they seem to champion. Please wake up and smell the coffee.  

Although I don't care much about some stupid cartoons which appeared in some newspaper I have never even heard about, but your ignorant rantings prompted me to reply in this thread.


----------



## *UofT*

Its Al Safi Dairy Farm in Saudi Arabia not Al Safa, but it is the largest Dairy Farm in the world and commisioned in the mid 90's.

I dont know of who purchases power milk in the Mid East but perhaps that was long ago?

Another point worth mentioning is the BIGGEST GAINERS out of all this is the French company Danone.

Danone and Al Safi have merged and will most likely fill the vaccum.


----------



## montecristo

Bot Italy and Germany have a law for racial and nazi/fascist apologia...

the UE has an office watching out that matter of things.

Is it possible that Danemark and Norway dont have such a law?


----------



## *UofT*

http://www.alsafi-danone.com/eng.htm

Al Safi and Danone Team work in fruition.


----------



## Kampflamm

Red aRRow said:


> The same freedom of speech and expression which allows France to tell people what to wear and what not to wear (headscarves). The same freedom of expression which tells Netherlands to ban a different form of dress?? The same freedom of speech and expression which allows Austria to remove billboards, which they don't like, from all over Vienna???


France is a secular state, hence *all religious symbols* (not just headscarves) were banned from school.

And yes, Austria has the right to remove billboards, since these were on their payroll if I remember correctly.

And when did the "West" decide to bomb Al-Jazeera?


----------



## Tom_Green

Kampflamm said:


> Ehm...so who's boycotting whom again? The Muslims are saying "Muslime wehrt euch, kauft nicht bei Dänen" while the Danes couldn't care less about this situation. If I was you I'd be more concerned about the political situation in the Middle East.
> 
> Are political opponents imprisoned in Denmark? What about Muslims or other minorities.
> 
> Note: toughening immigration laws does not mean that a government is fascist. You'd probably call the Bush administration fascist as well even though it more or less supports illegal immigration.


Tell me where is the chance higher to get killed. In the undemocratic middle east or in the democratic Brazil?

I want to go again to the middle east. I was threaten perfect there. I don`t want this change because of some stupid, egoistic and naiv cartoon artists who think they should stretch there freedom of expression to the maximum. 

About USA: The multicultural USA. Can you tell me how many of them are christs? I guess they are around 90%. Is the USA really that multicultural?


----------



## FREKI

montecristo said:


> Bot Italy and Germany have a law for racial and nazi/fascist apologia...
> 
> the UE has an office watching out that matter of things.
> 
> Is it possible that Danemark and Norway dont have such a law?


Ofcause we have anti rascism laws! 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/4159220.stm


----------



## *UofT*

"Al Safi Dairy Farms has over 29,000 cow's making it the... world's largest Dairy Farm"

Wow that's a lot of Cows i'd say :lol:


----------



## Kampflamm

> Tell me where is the chance higher to get killed. In the undemocratic middle east or in the democratic Brazil?


Tell me...what does Brazil have to do with this discussion?



> I want to go again to the middle east. I was threaten perfect there. I don`t want this change because of some stupid, egoistic and naiv cartoon artists who think they should stretch there freedom of expression to the maximum.


If you, as a German, could suffer physical harm because of a Danish cartoon, you should really re-consider your (positive) views on the Middle East.


----------



## *UofT*

I think he meant to say that he was 

"Treated perfectly there"

I think Tom went to UAE and had a great time there


----------



## Red aRRow

Kampflamm said:


> France is a secular state, hence *all religious symbols* (not just headscarves) were banned from school.


Only people they really effect are Muslims and Jews whose religious symbols are more visible. 



> And when did the "West" decide to bomb Al-Jazeera?


You obviously don't read the news.

The thing I have seen is that the 'freedom of speech and expression', especially in some, not all, of the European countries is very subjective. It mostly applies to the freedoms of white Europeans while the rest are always treated as second class citizens and their freedom of expressions are trampled upon.


----------



## Kampflamm

Red aRRow said:


> Only people they really effect are Muslims and Jews whose religious symbols are more visible.
> 
> 
> You obviously don't read the news.
> 
> The thing I have seen is that the 'freedom of speech and expression', especially in some, not all, of the European countries is very subjective. It mostly applies to the freedoms of white Europeans while the rest are always treated as second class citizens and their freedom of expressions are always trampled upon.


Got some proof? Muslims have exactly the same rights as "white Europeans."


----------



## nomarandlee

> ]^ All you and that Don Qihoto are saying is how the Christianity is superior to other religion. Cut the crap, Christianity has put more people under the sward that any other releigion and the Portugese and the Spanish were the ruthless of them all.


 When did I come with any crap about Chritianity being superior towards Hindus, Buddhist, Jews, or Taoist?

In fact I would disagree that the Church has put more under the sword then Islam. Islam spread far wider as a result of conquest then Christianity that is just a fact Jack.




> Like native people from the Americas and Africa converted to Christianity becouse they were impresseed by the purity of their ideals.


 In Africa there were limited number of forced conversions. There was a far greater instance in South America though which I aknowledge beacuse I am intellectually honest unlike those who claim that Islam was somehow spread from mouth to ear LOL.




> What about Crussades, what about the dark ages of Inquisition, what about extermination of Native Americans in North, South and Center, what about Rwanda, what about the Balkans ...


 Islam tried to conquer and meddle into Christian land LONG before the reverse. For crying out loud what religion do you think most of the people of Egypt, Syria, Lebanon, and Turkey were before Islam came to conquer their regions and subjugate them (if you have never read pre-Islam history then I will tell you they were Christian)? Those regions are not Islam based on mlitant Arabian colonialism. The militant colonialism was no better or less ruthless then any western penetration into the Middle East of the last few hundread years (in fact the Arabian was much worse). No more and no less.

And don't even let me go into the conquest of India, Persia, Europe (long before the Crusades Muslims pilaged and raped all the way up into France in the 700's. A full three hundread years before the "Crusades").




> And talking of freedom of expression: What about American Christian Associations threatening boykot of FORD motor company products, unless they withdraw advertising from Gay oriented magazines? What about widespread molesting and raping of young boys by Catholic priest?


 If such instance did occur in the Arab and Muslim world then they would never be talked about for reasons of shame. I much more respect a society that looks honesty at its problems as opposed to scapegoating and ignoring such as those in the Middle East.
For instance most Middle East countrys do not even keep approiate rape statistecs. Does that mean that rape doesn't occur there? Hardly.






> If you don't like something is fine, but don't come here speaking crap about how Christianity and people following him are superiour to the rest of the world. Christianity is neither better or worse then Islam, Judaism or any other religion and I feel relifed to have been born and grown-up a non-belive


 I never said that. Just remember the same is true for Islam. Even though I know it is in your creed that the there is the world of Islam and the world of war.(i.e. meaning the Muslim world can't be at peace with the rest of the world untill conquest of the whole world to Islam).


----------



## Köbtke

Saif said:


> ANYWAY those ass holes insulted Islam big time and its a shame to see them get away with it easly without an apology. :righton:


"You" guys are insulting as just as much be demanding an apology and questioning our freedom of speech. Yet, we can accept that, or at least most of us. As we belive you're free to express your opinions, even if "we" don't like them.


----------



## FREKI

Saif said:


> oh you danish can bla bla bla :blahblah: as you want , your logic about that matter is NOT making any sense,
> 
> thats racisim and haterd that you want to show but didnt know how and you expressed it to provoke the danish muslim community , and after they are being provoked you pathetics will try hard to humiliate them and label them as unit-democratic and the rest of your BS about your freedom and your freedom of speach. this is an ancient trick maybe your beloved USA and Isreael just tought you :cheers:


 :blahblah: You are nothing but a filthy racist :bash: 




Saif said:


> ANYWAY those ass holes insulted Islam big time and its a shame to see them get away with it easly without an apology. :righton:


----------



## Saif

we are on the net NOT in Denmark :weird: 

and Denmark isnt the Perfect country you know, its stupid to claim yourself as Democratic country while having a "royal family" spending Danish money and living a filthy rich life style. :baeh3: 

we didnt claim to be democratic so dont conter attack us in royal family matter, although money wise we in UAE are getting much more than the danish whos money goes for taxes while it has enough oil.

maybe some people are taking some money to swiss banks. :runaway: 

its not like you solved all your problems and have nothing else to do but to get other provoked by making stupid cheap move. :cheers:


----------



## Spearman

smussuw said:


> The thing is that the danish goverment never apologized unlike the norwegians
> 
> This also reminds me when Americans asked to boycott French products because they had a conflict with them on the war of Iraq. I didnt see people crying on how childish was that


I am a norwegain, and I can safely say that I have never been so ashamed of my government as I am right now. Crawling before religious fanatics like a spineless dog, when they should stand proud and say that part of the point with freedom of speech is to protect people from mindless religion.

Their apology does NOT cover me!!


----------



## Köbtke

Saif said:


> we are on the net NOT in Denmark :weird:
> 
> and Denmark isnt the Perfect country you know, its stupid to claim yourself as Democratic country while having a "royal family" spending Danish money and living a filthy rich life style. :baeh3:
> 
> we didnt claim to be democratic so dont conter attack us in royal family matter, although money wise we in UAE are getting much more than the danish whos money goes for taxes while it has enough oil.
> 
> maybe some people are taking some money to swiss banks. :runaway:
> 
> its not like you solved all your problems and have nothing else to do but to get other provoked by making stupid cheap move. :cheers:


We are a democracy because the people who rule our country are elected in fair and open elections.

Our royal family (whom I want to get rid of, by the way) holds no political power.

No one has claimed Denmark is perfect. But like Muslims got their values, we've got ours. They're different, but we'll stick to defend them just the same.

And for your ifnormation, even though moost Danes like to complain about the taxes (although we're still one of the most satisfied people in the World, various survey show) we gladly pay them, as they go towards securing equal rights and opportunities for all.

And I have to say, if my government apologised, I would be ashamed and would view it as a sad day in the history of democracy, freedom of spech (and press) and common sense.


----------



## cphdude

Saif said:


> we are on the net NOT in Denmark :weird:
> 
> and Denmark isnt the Perfect country you know, its stupid to claim yourself as Democratic country while having a "royal family" spending Danish money and living a filthy rich life style. :baeh3:
> 
> we didnt claim to be democratic so dont conter attack us in royal family matter, although money wise we in UAE are getting much more than the danish whos money goes for taxes while it has enough oil.
> 
> maybe some people are taking some money to swiss banks. :runaway:
> 
> its not like you solved all your problems and have nothing else to do but to get other provoked by making stupid cheap move. :cheers:


and your point is? Sorry, i just dnt get it...


----------



## FREKI

Saif said:


> and Denmark isnt the Perfect country you know, its stupid to claim yourself as Democratic country while having a "royal family" spending Danish money and living a filthy rich life style. :baeh3:


 Denmark is as perfect as it get on the planet with the likes of you still around :sleepy: 

But with information comes knowledge and you ingorant type is soon extinct!  

BTW about the royal family... Denmark is a constitutional monarchy - the safest, best and most stabilised form of goverment on the planet!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Constitutional_monarchy



Saif said:


> we didnt claim to be democratic so dont conter attack us in royal family matter, although money wise we in UAE are getting much more than the danish whos money goes for taxes while it has enough oil.


:lol:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_GDP_(nominal)_per_capita
#5 Denmark 44,808 dollars
#23 United Arab Emirates 23,968 dollars




Saif said:


> its not like you solved all your problems and have nothing else to do but to get other provoked by making stupid cheap move. :cheers:


 Oh for the love of....



> *Danish employees most satisfied in the world*
> 
> By Copcap.com - http://www.copcap.com/composite-6654.htm
> 
> Four out of five workers around the world describe themselves as very or somewhat satisfied with their job, dispelling the perception of boredom and drudgery in the new global workplace. But, according to the study of almost 10,000 employees in 39 countries by Canada-based research institute Ipsos-Reid, the proportion of workers who went so far as to describe themselves as “very satisfied” varies dramatically between countries.
> 
> Workers in Denmark are by far the happiest employees on the planet - a substantial majority (61%) describe themselves as “very satisfied” with their job. Norwegians (54% very satisfied) are close behind, followed by Americans (50% very satisfied). On the other side of the globe, middle- and upper-class urban Indians also show top levels of job satisfaction, with 55% describing themselves as “very satisfied” with their job. Levels of employee satisfaction in Canada and most of Western Europe were almost as high, with more than two out of five employees describing themselves as “very satisfied.”
> 
> Percentage of Workers “Very Satisfied” at their Job - Top Five Countries
> 
> Denmark 61%
> India 55%
> Norway 54%
> United States 50%
> Ireland 49%
> 
> 
> While a majority of Latin American workers were at least “somewhat satisfied” with their jobs, only in urban Mexico did the proportion of “very satisfied” workers (44%) approach the levels typical of North America and Western Europe.
> 
> At the other end of the scale, Eastern Europeans seem uniformly less thrilled about their work. Barely one-in-ten Hungarians (9%), Ukrainians (10%), and Czechs (11%) report being “very satisfied” at their jobs. The rest of Eastern Europe and the former Soviet republics are only slightly more willing to give the highest marks to their work lives. The one happy exception is Slovenia, where nearly half (48%) of workers describe themselves as “very satisfied” on the job.





> *Still the most satisfied employees in Scandinavia*
> 
> By Copcap.com - http://www.copcap.com/composite-7216.htm
> 
> Human resources and know how:
> According to the Nordic part of the European Employee Index published by the business paper Børsen, Danish employees have, for the second year in a row, been appointed the happiest in the Nordic countries while the Swedish are the most critical.
> 
> The report is build upon responses from 10,000 employees from a wide range of business in four Nordic countries and for the second year in a row Denmark is the supreme leader followed by Norway, Finland and with Sweden on the last place.
> 
> So the picture from last years’ survey has been intensified, as no displacement has taken place between the countries since last year. The Swedes are still the most critical employees in the Nordic countries and neither the Norwegians nor the Finns are quite as happy as the Danes.
> 
> Henrik D. Sørensen, Managing Director of MarkedsConsult and one of the developers of the analysis on which the European Employee Index is based, says to the Børsen:
> 
> “Basically, the Danes are a cheerful lot. Our view on life is bright and friendly and our score in international life style surveys is always higher than that of the Swedes, and this is also the case here.”
> 
> Researcher in labour market conditions Jesper Due from Copenhagen University emphasizes some cultural differences, which make the Danish labour market more efficient.
> 
> “The cooperation between employee and management is much better in Denmark than in for instance Sweden, both when it comes to influence and development of responsibilities. Danish management has always been characterized by pragmatism which means that the parties mostly agree upon the importance of things working satisfactorily”, says Jesper Due and he describes the situation on the Swedish labour market as being quite different





> *The Danes are the happiest people in the world*
> 
> By Copcap.com - http://www.copcap.com/composite-8700.htm
> 
> According to an extensive international survey of 90 nations the Danes are the happiest people in the world. And the Danes’ happiness is increasing much faster than in other countries, writes national Danish daily Berlingske Tidende.
> 
> On a “happiness scale” from 1-10, 1 being deep depression and 10 ultimate happiness, the Danes reach a happiness score of 8.0. The figure was arrived at by asking a representative selection of Danes how satisfied they were with their present life. The same high level of happiness is found in only two other countries, Switzerland and Malta; however, contrary to these two, happiness in Denmark is progressing significantly. Just a few years back, Denmark was no. 2 after Switzerland.
> 
> A comprehensive scientific survey of the happiness condition in more than 90 nations worldwide has been released. The survey is named World Database of Happiness and consists of more than 10,000 population surveys. Behind the database, which among other things receives a full mention in this week’s edition of the recognized American weekly Time, is professor Ruut Veenhoven from Erasmus University in Rotterdam, Holland. He is an internationally recognized professor in “social conditions for happiness” and has gathered his extensive analysis material over a period of more than twenty years.


:happy:


----------



## AltinD

Köbtke said:


> "You" guys are insulting as just as much be demanding an apology and questioning our freedom of speech. Yet, we can accept that, or at least most of us. As we belive you're free to express your opinions, even if "we" don't like them.


Yeah, you'll be very sympathetic if I say to you: "...Your wife is so sexy, I'll like doing her..."

... abd you'll be even more understanding, if to your request for apology, I'd simply reply: "... That's nothing wrong with what I said, plus that is what I think and I have all the rights to express myself, so you are insulting me by asking for an apology ... " :runaway:


----------



## FREKI

AltinD said:


> Yeah, you'll be very sympathetic if I say to you: "...Your wife is so sexy, I'll like doing her..."
> 
> ... abd you'll be even more understanding, if to your request for apology, I'd simply reply: "... That's nothing wrong with what I said, plus that is what I think and I have all the rights to express myself, so you are insulting me by asking for an apology ... " :runaway:


 That's a complement... we say that all the times to each other up here - but ofcause only to people we know well...

But it has nothing to do with the cartoons... they were made in Denmark for Danes.. Not people in other countries!


Imagin how hard Brad Pitt would have it, if he should be offended by every remark on his sweet a** girlfriends, by all young teens and horny semi-old men ( like me :drool: ) on this planet :lol:


----------



## Köbtke

AltinD said:


> Yeah, you'll be very sympathetic if I say to you: "...Your wife is so sexy, I'll like doing her..."
> 
> ... abd you'll be even more understanding, if to your request for apology, I'd simply reply: "... That's nothing wrong with what I said, plus that is what I think and I have all the rights to express myself, so you are insulting me by asking for an apology ... " :runaway:


Here's one of the most obvious differences between Danes and Middle Eastern people. (The vast majority of) Danes simply can't get riled up about "you mom is a *****,"- "I've banged your wife"-kind of statements, as our mindset is totally different.

I wouldn't ask for an apology because it wouldn't bother me (such ungrounded statements would show more of your ignorance than my wife's alleged infidelities.) You'd have every right to say such things. I could definately ask for an apology, but the only one who should decide whether or not to give it, should be you.

That's why KSA an so forth should ask Jyllands-Posten for an apology, and not our government or country as a whole. We can agree on that it wasn't the most clever way to get their point across for Jyllands-Posten (or maybe it was, because they've illustrated a point quite brilliantly,) but it's THEIR choice how they wish to express those points, and has nothing to do with our government or country as a whole.

It's like asking the entire country of Turkey for an apology if you did something to insult me.


----------



## smussuw

u can shove ur numbers Mr_Denmark, no humans on earth live better than Emirati nationals


----------



## AltinD

nomarandlee said:


> When did I come with any crap about Chritianity being superior towards Hindus, Buddhist, Jews, or Taoist?
> 
> In fact I would disagree that the Church has put more under the sword then Islam. Islam spread far wider as a result of conquest then Christianity that is just a fact Jack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Africa there were limited number of forced conversions. There was a far greater instance in South America though which I aknowledge beacuse I am intellectually honest unlike those who claim that Islam was somehow spread from mouth to ear LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islam tried to conquer and meddle into Christian land LONG before the reverse. For crying out loud what religion do you think most of the people of Egypt, Syria, Lebanon, and Turkey were before Islam came to conquer their regions and subjugate them (if you have never read pre-Islam history then I will tell you they were Christian)? Those regions are not Islam based on mlitant Arabian colonialism. The militant colonialism was no better or less ruthless then any western penetration into the Middle East of the last few hundread years (in fact the Arabian was much worse). No more and no less.
> 
> And don't even let me go into the conquest of India, Persia, Europe (long before the Crusades Muslims pilaged and raped all the way up into France in the 700's. A full three hundread years before the "Crusades").
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If such instance did occur in the Arab and Muslim world then they would never be talked about for reasons of shame. I much more respect a society that looks honesty at its problems as opposed to scapegoating and ignoring such as those in the Middle East.
> For instance most Middle East countrys do not even keep approiate rape statistecs. Does that mean that rape doesn't occur there? Hardly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that. Just remember the same is true for Islam. Even though I know it is in your creed that the there is the world of Islam and the world of war.(i.e. meaning the Muslim world can't be at peace with the rest of the world untill conquest of the whole world to Islam).


All you are saying is that how Christianity is better then Islam, even that you were supose to convince us that that was not the case. Cut the crap, Christianity is as evil as any other religion can be. 

The mater of this discusion is simple:

*If you insult someone, you have to apologise, even that just formally. The refusal to do so, shows clearly, that your words were intended to be an insult in the first place.*

I'm not a muslim, so I don't have to insulted by those cartoons, but such an attitude is sickening, especially when you have experienced yourself how "close" are apparences to the reality, in the "angelic pure" Western Europe. :bash:


----------



## FREKI

smussuw said:


> u can shove ur numbers Mr_Denmark, no humans on earth live better than Emirati nationals


 You know the blue words with lines under them? Those are called links and if you click on them they take you to other sites - you should try it! :yes:

Here's a thread in the S&B forum, feel free to read trough but please no trolling or spam! http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=305743


----------



## Spearman

Mr_Denmark said:


> Oh for the love of....
> 
> 
> 
> [shortened]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :happy:


Oh; try to constrain yourself


----------



## Red aRRow

Mr_Denmark said:


> :lol:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_GDP_(nominal)_per_capita
> #5 Denmark 44,808 dollars
> #23 United Arab Emirates 23,968 dollars
> 
> :happy:


I don't disagree with your other points but this one is kind of misleading.
The average tax on a Danish citizen is 44.2% (http://www.nationmaster.com/graph-T/tax_tot_tax_wed_sin_wor&b_map=1) While there is 0% tax in the UAE. So basically both have the same disposable income. :runaway:


----------



## smussuw

Mr_Denmark said:


> You know the blue words with lines under them? Those are called links and if you click on them they take you to other sites - you should try it! :yes:
> 
> Here's a thread in the S&B forum, feel free to read trough but please no trolling or spam! http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=305743


Dude, those numbers are useless.


----------



## AltinD

Köbtke said:


> Here's one of the most obvious differences between Danes and Middle Eastern people.


I'm NOT Middle Eastern People!

... but I agree, for you sex has become just an routine instict activity, with no human face to it. No wonder North European womans fall so easily for people coming down south, who put some passion, devotion and appreciation on the all sex thing.


----------



## FREKI

Red aRRow said:


> I don't disagree with your other points but this one is kind of misleading.
> The average tax on a Danish citizen is 44.2% (http://www.nationmaster.com/graph-T/tax_tot_tax_wed_sin_wor&b_map=1) While there is 0% tax in the UAE. So basically both have the same disposable income. :runaway:


 You are talking "purchasing power parity"... no problem...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_GDP_(PPP)_per_capita

#8 Denmark 33,089,000 dollars

#30 United Arab Emirates 23,818,000 dollars


----------



## Köbtke

AltinD said:


> I'm NOT Middle Eastern People!
> 
> ... but I agree, for you sex has become just an routine instict activity, with no human face to it. No wonder North European womans fall so easily for people coming down south, who put some passion, devotion and appreciation on the all sex thing.


I'm not going to go into what sex is to all Northern European people, as it's very individual. But for me, it can be just sex, and it can mean a whole lot.

My point wasn't that it was "just sex" though. My point was, that you obviously hadn't been with my wife, and obviously I know my mum isn't a ***** so saying you have or she is only reflects negativly on you.

Danes tend to think (I know I'm generalising here) if you get offended by something someone say or do towards you, then there's probably some truth in what they're saying or doing. (Just an old figure of speech, not something Danes actually live by - just wanted to make that clear.)


----------



## smussuw

two union co-operative supermarkets in the UAE have boycotted denmark products.

yay 
























































































can someone translate this?



I et af de seneste tilfوlde af boykotningen af danske produkter, har et af de arabiske websites alsaha.com afvist et stّrere samarbejde med en gruppe danske firmaer, som skulle have dannet en reklame kampagne som skulle have vوret 650,000 tusinde kroner vوrd pه websitet, som skulle have reklameret om samarbejde mellem Danmark og de Arabiske lande.

It was written in a Danish newspaper or website as I heard.

http://www.no4denmark.com/

http://www.islamudeni.net/


----------



## nomarandlee

Sideshow_Bob said:


> @Ben_Burj, spammer! Stick to the facts that are relevant..



I agree. I am not sure what "Norwegian Nazism" (which I suspect is pretty minimal) has to do with anything. I would guess it has about as much relevancy as the amount of Al-Quida or Islamo-fascist supporters there is in the UAE or Saudi Arabia.


----------



## nomarandlee

Figures that no Muslim wants to take a stab at my sincere question here.....

Again, I ask Muslims in this forum. Do you expect you country to EVERY time an Imam or politician make deragatory, racist, or xenophobic comments towards other religions or countrys that the whole country make a formal apology and those clerics/politicans removed? If this were the case then Saudi Arabia alone would be making weekly apologies to non-Muslims and sacking important leaders in their communties.

Will you hold you clerics and politicians to the SAME very high tough standards you expect from others? Will you condemn any mention for instance of Jews as rats, Jews as cowardly pigs, Chrisitans as infidel Crusaders, etc...


----------



## FREKI

smussuw said:


> can someone translate this?
> 
> I et af de seneste tilfوlde af boykotningen af danske produkter, har et af de arabiske websites alsaha.com afvist et stّrere samarbejde med en gruppe danske firmaer, som skulle have dannet en reklame kampagne som skulle have vوret 650,000 tusinde kroner vوrd pه websitet, som skulle have reklameret om samarbejde mellem Danmark og de Arabiske lande.
> 
> It was written in a Danish newspaper or website as I heard.


Basicly is says that a joint commercial campaign on a site called alsaha.com has been cancelled and that it's now going to cost the sites owner 650,000 DKK (106.013 dollars ) in lost revenue


----------



## reignman

Hey Dubai People, I think you should think about your desicions about this boycott again. Otherwise Mr. Denmark will boycott Dubai and will spend his holiday in California 

:lol:


----------



## smussuw

^ Ive always said that we need quality tourists and not quantity.


----------



## montecristo

It's a little hipocrital from Mr. Danemark to behave in the same way like dubaian people, as far as he told this is not the right way to act.
Would like to see what's the next move of dubaians in this flames escalation. :bash:


----------



## dazz

it was good that it wasn't a black man who drew that cartoon!


----------



## AltinD

Mr_Denmark said:


> Buy buy Dubai summer vacation... Hello California! :banana:


After spending 4 months in Iraq, therefore (suposingly) being familiar with the Middle East climate, all you could come up was a Dubai SUMMER vacation? :hilarious:


----------



## FREKI

montecristo said:


> It's a little hipocrital from Mr. Danemark to behave in the same way like dubaian people, as far as he told this is not the right way to act.
> Would like to see what's the next move of dubaians in this flames escalation. :bash:


Answered in part 2


----------



## FREKI

AltinD said:


> After spending 4 months in Iraq, therefore (suposingly) being familiar with the Middle East climate, all you could come up was a Dubai SUMMER vacation? :hilarious:


 Ehmm I don't get it... we have 4 major vacations times a year ( summer, winter, spring and fall )and I had planned my "summer vacation" in Dubai....



This thread continues here http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=7168436#post7168436


----------



## AltinD

Mr_Denmark said:


> Ehmm I don't get it... we have 4 major vacations times a year ( summer, winter, spring and fall )and I had planned my "summer vacation" in Dubai....


The key words are CLIMATE & SUMMER.


----------



## Essa

Mr_Denmark said:


> Buy buy Dubai summer vacation... Hello California! :banana:


 Thank you for keeping Dubai clean by staying out of it.


----------



## cphdude

Open letter from Jyllands Posten, to Saudi Arabia.

http://www1.jp.dk/indland/doku/jp_aabent_brev.pdf


----------



## h_arc_h

I suggest the moderator to close this thread .. because the guys really disappointed to whole world and gave a live example for how civilizations can't match


----------



## montecristo

What is written on the letter?


----------

